# The 2016/2017 NFL thread v.... Brady's Revenge



## Two_in_the_pink

Broncos 1-0 off to a great start!

You can find last year's thread here: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/762925-The-2015-2016-NFL-Thread-v-yfw-da-jest-win-da-superb-owl


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Two_in_the_pink




----------



## alasdairm

great game and a great win for the nags. qb looked pretty ordinary but who cares - bumper night for cj anderson. pre-season talk on anderson was pretty pessimistic so he shut a lot of people up last night. but, it's just one week...

can't wait for the pats. vs. cards. game. i'm about half way through All or Nothing: A Season with the Arizona Cardinals. if you have not seen it, i recommend it. much better than hard knocks.

alasdair


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

Not sure if the Jets are looking really good or the Bengals are looking really bad.  Regardless, the Bengals should put in McCaron!


----------



## SKL

Jets defense actually could look better IMO; posting live from my favorite sports bar; but we've got momentum on our side and revenge on our mind—fuck the schedule! (As sadistic on the part of the NFL ptpb aside …) Missed fg aside I'm liking what I've seen so far first half. (Yes I'm the rare Yankees/Jets fan) J — E — T — S JETS JETS JETS (when my avvy changes I suppose depends all on the "baby bombers" which is for another thread.)

Within about a half hour of meeting up with a BL friend  (first time IRL with this one) but who's a Giants fan. So gotta pace myself up in here when it comes to the booze, yeah?


----------



## neversickanymore

Pack finished the day with a first week win.  Not very impressive to watch much of the time, but it was really good to see Jordy back in action.   HaHa was looking real good as well.  Lacy had some nice flashes as well, but giving him the ball on a sweep is retarded. 

Oh well 1 and 0


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol @ SD


----------



## CosmicG

alasdairm said:


> i'm about half way through All or Nothing: A Season with the Arizona Cardinals. if you have not seen it, i recommend it. much better than hard knocks.
> 
> alasdair



Just finished watching this the other day Ali, thoroughly enjoyed it. Have they mentioned which team they are following this season?


Happy to see the Bengals squeeze out a victory against the New York Jets at home. The first six games aren't going to be easy. Sports Illustrated magazine predicted them to be 1-5 by the end of this opening six game stretch, and I'm assuming they were looking at Miami being our only victory. I would be content seeing them come out of it 3-3 but am optimistically thinking more along the lines of 4-2 

Green looking great as always, and minus the interception pass he should have never thrown Dalton was on point. The Jets did a fine job applying the pressure, what did they have like seven or eight sacks today?


----------



## China Rider

this is to all the non-believers who told me i was a shame to the game for benching cam for rape and crab legs down in TB

thoughts on day:

raiders baby! amari cooper might be better than that 'other' bama WR
fucking browns, they're not rebuilding, they just never stopped
jaguars bummed me out man, i was rooting hard for all afc teams vs nfc because how else are rams going to make play offs with an 8-8 record?
seattle doesn't worry me at all, see what happens when they face a strong DL?
we may have a new star LB in kwon alexander, that 'other' stud LB at tampa, racked up 15 solo tackles and a sack
buffalo, wtf? 

rams 31
niners 13


----------



## alasdairm

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Just finished watching this the other day Ali, thoroughly enjoyed it. Have they mentioned which team they are following this season?


no but the rumours are that it will be the cardinals again. i hope so.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

no brady? no gronk? no problem.

pats looking solid in az so far.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

fuck yeah.

alasdair


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

^ I actually picked against the Pats in my pickems this week.  I let the media frenzy over TB and Gronk sway my decision but I had a bad feeling about that pick from the beginning.  I should have remembered how well the Matt Cassel season went for the Pats...


----------



## alasdairm

^ you're not alone. only 3 of the 13 people playing picked the pats...

some really great football this weekend already. the raiders vs. saints game was great.

also, if rex ryan has a job this time next month, i'll be surprised.

alasdair


----------



## mal3volent

<<< #1 Pats fan


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Dolphins gon' Dolphin. 

I have recently begun using the term "Dolphining" for situations where a football player or team either fucks up a sure thing, or snatches defeat from the jaws of victory. 


The Dolphins Dolphined the fuck out of that game yesterday. 


I don't even take it seriously anymore. Last season was the first ever time where I actually quit watching the games half-way into the season. Too much misery. Wasn't worth getting all worked up for. Better to pretend the NFL didn't exist for a year.


----------



## alasdairm

that was a huge win for the dolphins on the road in seattle. i did not watch the game but i am guessing it was a grinder...

alasdair


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

alasdairm said:


> that was a huge win for the dolphins on the road in seattle. i did not watch the game but i am guessing it was a grinder...
> 
> alasdair




The Dolphins lost. Let Russell Wilson score with 30 seconds left on the clock. Classic Dolphining.


----------



## alasdairm

yeah, sorry. i had it stuck in my head that they won. still, suggests they're going to compete strongly in weeks to come.

alasdair


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Hope so, man. Week 1's tend to be anomalous and therefore serve as very poor predictors of a season, however.


----------



## alasdairm

maybe. i think there's still plenty to learn but things will settle down.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

even though this is one of the least supportive threads on the internet filled with mostly vanilla senses of humor3d people who dismiss creative writing samples as TLDR bullshit

still let me say this

i need a box of tissues and tall, ,  big broad shouldered man to squeeze me a long, long hug w/extended eye contact

WAIT A MINUTE NOW
i'm really not the mary i'm posing as

 i'm just being a quaggy drama queen who really would like to lick dharma's (from dharma and greg) inner booty circle with a post drool kiss and hug

but seriously,

*NSFW*: 



simply get me a hammer, matt stair's favorite bat and slam a dozen of heated iron nails  into it





*NSFW*: 



now lot me wrap my face around  it and i'll take a photo and make my first ever instragram appearance



luckily greg (from dharma and greg)  forecasts a big, yet small inner circle assed W vs seattle next weekly update with the quinn brothers colin and robert

ti need  something, from one of you, mostly emotional affection


----------



## SKL

GM you there? Avvy bet for Thurs?


----------



## axl blaze

congrats on Ali & his Pats lookin' sharp without Brady

and congrats on my Steelers. DAMN! how many years does Big Ben have left, because he is only looking like fine wine every year. I remember the haters saying he was done, YEARS AGO, due to all the heavy hits his heavy frame takes. his offensive dominance was most impressive - considering no LeVeon Bell, no Martavis Bryant, no Markus Weaton, 3rd string TE - he totally put that team on his back and is looking more dangerous than ever!!






re: GM? he might be taking this year off. as always, the AFC East seems to be taking this year off as well (with every team but the Pats losing in opening week). daaaamn what I would do for my team to play in the AFC LEast


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## alasdairm

nice win china rider! aside from the fact that your qb and wr (except maybe kerley) all looked pretty bad, that's a pretty commanding win in week 1 against a division rival to whom you were probably expected to lose. sf d looked great.

but your schedule gets pretty tough in the next 4 or 5 weeks so i don't see sf winning another game until maybe week 7.

gotta hand it to the pats. no brady. no gronk. on the road against arguably the best all-round team in football. that's a huge win.

now they get to go home for 3 straight games of which they should win 2. so they'll be at 3-1 and tom brady comes back. looking good.

finally, props. to larry fitzgerald on his 100th career td. only the 10th player to achieve that milestone. class act.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

axl blaze said:


> congrats on Ali & his Pats lookin' sharp without Brady
> 
> and congrats on my Steelers. DAMN! how many years does Big Ben have left, because he is only looking like fine wine every year. I remember the haters saying he was done, YEARS AGO, due to all the heavy hits his heavy frame takes. his offensive dominance was most impressive - considering no LeVeon Bell, no Martavis Bryant, no Markus Weaton, 3rd string TE - he totally put that team on his back and is looking more dangerous than ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re: GM? he might be taking this year off. as always, the AFC East seems to be taking this year off as well (with every team but the Pats losing in opening week). daaaamn what I would do for my team to play in the AFC LEast



Your boy deangelo saved my ass scoring 28 points for me in my money league and barely winning. I thought I had no chance to come back with the other team having garçon too.


----------



## axl blaze

absolutely insane, dude

in both my leagues I pretty much got WR Eli Rogers, RB LeVeon Bell, QB Big Ben, and 1 I got K Boswell

if you want to drop a WR for a little known WR pick up that Eli Rogers cat. he could be Big Ben's #2 option this year

I think only like 3 RBs had +100 yds/game this week? compared to like 12 WRs?! insanity. crazy to see a back-up, Oldie, in DeAngelo be in that weekly trio


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> nice win china rider! aside from the fact that your qb and wr (except maybe kerley) all looked pretty bad, that's a pretty commanding win in week 1 against a division rival to whom you were probably expected to lose. sf d looked great.



can't tell if you're going senile...........it's not just seeing a river in africa, herp, derp............

or just phlat out trollin' on me?

i'm a RAMS MAN, man


----------



## alasdairm

so weird. maybe i am confusing you with somebody else. honest mistake.

you got destroyed, dude. 120 pass yards and 65 rush yards. keenum looked awful. when will goff start?

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

Jesus Christ dude - the Ryan brothers are fat AF


----------



## SKL

(a) a decent bet
(b) gambler's fallacy 
(c) battered wife syndrome 

you decide

slept all day → pharmacists → bookies → liquor store → take-out pizza → bar soon


----------



## alasdairm

the over/under is relatively low but i could see this being a pretty turgid affair. i would take the under... good luck.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

what the fuck do i know? that's the over...

alasdair


----------



## SKL

almost rooting for it
just need the jets to come back 
feeling good about it


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Espn app (play by play) gives bills 50.6% chance to win, at end of 3rd lol.

I don't have nfl network, so I'm relegated to following the live play by play on the app


----------



## SKL

:D … only wish I'd bet more which I probably would have but it was someone else going to the bookies for me who I didn't want to stick 2oth too much money if it didn't work out


----------



## axl blaze

Thursday games suck dick for money...

man, I can't believe I didn't post this song at the beginning of this thread - it should be played @ the very start of every NFL season:






god damn I love Hank Williams JR - best Pittsburgh Steelers fan ever!!

and also god damn, how about that game last night? I am surprised to see such a high-scoring affair in a Bills VS Jest game! I am stoked to see Ryan Fitzgerald light up the stat sheet, I've always been a fan of his, and I was rooting for him to have a good year this year, so he can rub his success all in his full-retard NY Jest Organization's face! hell fucking yeah!!

TBH the most shocking memory from last night's game was just how many points / yds Tyrod Taylor put up! NYJ have a fuckin' sweet defense - their Front 7 is beast, and their offense is interestingly diverse enough (I do feel as if though they are going to run their RB into the fucking ground if they keep using him like they have been the 1st two games tho). however, what is shocking about their D is that their secondary is the most weakest unit on the team. I am a huge Revis fan, but this year he is getting absolutely LIT UP out there. could his old age finally be showing thru?? it's just kinda weird as an impartial NYJ observer to see their Secondary as their weakest unit - usually that is NOT the case!!

anyways boys, I have been talking shit proper to all of the Bengals fans around this here office. it has been widely circulated on NFL radio media that this here Bengals VS Steelers game is the best rivalry in the NFL. crazy to think. honestly, I always get anxiously nervous before playing both Cinci & Baltimore - those collective teams go all-out against one another, so many dudes get hurt and on IR just for those one games. it's fucking brutal. I still say that last year's Steelers VS Bengals Playoff Game was a fucking travesty of professional football. it turned into not even a football game - a fucking bloodbath!!

I hope no Steelers players get hurt this weekend, of course as a Pitt fan I am used 2 like 5 dudes out for injury & 3 dudes suspended for smoking weed, already even so young in the season


----------



## JahSEEuS

The bills suck so fucking bad.  

The funny thing is on Sports Talk Radio (local) they were ripping into my man Tyrod Tayler.  I mean he was the only motherfucker that got anything done... Yea he threw a bad pick, but it's cause he got concussed and you go put him in there 2 plays later before it can be diagnosed.  That little nigga is seein stars and it wasn't even a aterrible pass.  

fuck these local talk shows fucks acting like they know shit.



axl blaze said:


> Jesus Christ dude - the Ryan brothers are fat AF


----------



## Care

At this point I think the bills should just say fuck it and go for 20 straight seasons with no playoffs. It may be the only noteworthy thing they'll be able to accomplish in the foreseeable future.

On another note, can we do a small reshuffle that puts a team worth a shit in the AFC East other than the patriots? Has the last decade and a half of mediocrity begun to wear on anyone else? Even divisions with clear perennial favorites seem to have a legit contender spring up every now and then. The only threat the Patriots have had to deal with was the Mark Sanchez and Rex Ryan led Jets teams of a few years back...... I mean come on.....


----------



## axl blaze

I know, dude

I have ragged on the AFC Least for like a decade now. it's a freakin' joke - especially when you're a Steelers fan who has to play the brutal mother fucking Ravens & Bengals for a total ***4*** games a year! again, those games are bloodbaths!! 

it's hilarious cuz the AFC East Apologists used to try to go hard against my laughing at their division. they'd say _oh, but Ryan Tannehill is only a year or 2 away from being elite !! _or _oh, the Bills have a bad ass defense now !! _or _oh, the Jest are finally going to make the playoffs this year !!_

give me a break fam *LMFAO *although I think by now they have run out of excuses, and surely they are out of any ammo to fire back??


----------



## Care

Yea I feel like they would make the playoffs most years regardless of which division they played in. However seeing them get a top 2 seed in the AFC year after year is bullshit. There are plenty of strong NFL teams that go for looong stretches in between top 2 conference seedings, not because they are worse teams, but because they patriots schedule has 6 pillows each year and other teams dont. And in the NFL, 1 or 2 wins can be the difference between a first round bye and playing the packers in Lambeau in January in the wildcard round.

Que the alasdair patriot apologist BS.


----------



## pharmakos

Lions/Titans game today was legitimately painful to watch...


----------



## neversickanymore

I hate Minnesota way more than the bears.. Ug that hurts


----------



## alasdairm

great start for bradford in his first game as a viking. diggs and min def. looked great too.

alasdair


----------



## thelung

JahSEEuS said:


> The bills suck so fucking bad.
> 
> The funny thing is on Sports Talk Radio (local) they were ripping into my man Tyrod Tayler.  I mean he was the only motherfucker that got anything done... Yea he threw a bad pick, but it's cause he got concussed and you go put him in there 2 plays later before it can be diagnosed.  That little nigga is seein stars and it wasn't even a aterrible pass.
> 
> fuck these local talk shows fucks acting like they know shit.



lol the bills Do suck!  i like their new red uniforms though...


----------



## alasdairm

how many more games do rex ryan and his big mouth have as buffalo head coach?

*the 2-0 teams*:
patriots
broncos
ravens
steelers
texans
giants
vikings

*the 0-2 teams*:
dolphins
bills
browns
colts
jaguars
redskins
saints

couple of surprises in these lists - ravens looking better than most pundits predicted. colts got some work to do...

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Danny Woodhead out for the season 
Allen  now this 


I can't even


----------



## CosmicG

Not sure the Bengals deserved to win that game regardless, but Pittsburgh refs should be ashamed


----------



## axl blaze

I agree with you, actually. tough to see a rivalry game called on that. however, I will say that the camera angle was doin' no favors - it was hardly inconclusive (and you know how much they like saying that word)

I think Ravens are more a benefit to their pretty easy schedule than anything else

and Steelers play Eagles - I will take a break into Easy St! all though the way this team plays down to their competition, who knows?

what I'm most excited about is that my team has finally figured out how to play defense - only 2 offensive TDs in 2 games?? - after a 2 year defensive hiatus 
*
Here We Go Steelers - Stairway to SEVEN *


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol stairway to seven.......N1 mayne 

Broncos looked good yesterday, Siemian  250yds 1 int but no touchdowns. That defense tho! Miller earning that $114 million. 3 sacks one of them a strip fumble at a key time, returned for a td by Shane Ray with 1 minute left in the game. So awesome. Only week 2 but top spot in afc west here we come......


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, I will eat my crow and say that Broncos look pretty dang ok. my "hot pick" Raiders?? LOL






Harambe is a Steelers Fan


----------



## SKL

bastards just needed to score one more fg/really just 1 point but this is one of those times when you realize the bookies really _do_ know what they're doing, that's OK I guess just broke one leg of my parlay so it returns at about -120 instead of +335 or something; so it goes) i have been going real light but am still up about a nickel


----------



## alasdairm

no brady? no garoppolo? no problem.

0-27 - nice win.

3-0 and bills at home next week.



alasdair


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

alasdairm said:


> no brady? no garoppolo? no problem.
> 
> 0-27 - nice win.
> 
> 3-0 and bills at home next week.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair




The Patriots are looking like the best in the league right now. Which says a lot, as there are some very strong looking teams this year. And Tom Brady isn't even playing. 


Although the fact that the Giants appear to be resurgent should scare you.





axl blaze said:


> I know, dude
> 
> I have ragged on the AFC Least for like a decade now. it's a freakin' joke - especially when you're a Steelers fan who has to play the brutal mother fucking Ravens & Bengals for a total ***4*** games a year! again, those games are bloodbaths!!
> 
> it's hilarious cuz the AFC East Apologists used to try to go hard against my laughing at their division. they'd say _oh, but Ryan Tannehill is only a year or 2 away from being elite !! _or _oh, the Bills have a bad ass defense now !! _or _oh, the Jest are finally going to make the playoffs this year !!_
> 
> give me a break fam *LMFAO *although I think by now they have run out of excuses, and surely they are out of any ammo to fire back??



I don't have any justifications or rationalizations left anymore. My Dolphins are an organization permeated by incompetence at every level. If Tannehill somehow becomes the next Peyton Manning, our defense will manage to become the Saints, or we'll trade Cameron Wake and Reshad Jones to the Patriots midseason  for a pair of conditional 3rd round picks. 

I root for them, but I have nothing good to say about them.


----------



## axl blaze

god damn Houston is trash. I can't believe the vaunted Sports Writers of Amerikka convinced me to pick Houston over NE. when has signing a back-up for starter $$$ ever worked out?? Cassell?? granted Matt Schaub kinda worked out for a couple years... but, NO

Houston was so damn ugly. punt, punt, INT, punt, punt, FUMBLE, punt, punt

Belichick will go down as one of the best coaches of ANY sport, EVER. it's gonna be a scary AFC Championship when it's my Steelers VS Pats. the only chance my team stands is if we have home field advantage!!


----------



## SKL

axl u bet on Houston? seriously. granted the battle of the _N_th-string quarterbacks was an interesting narrative but I got bored with the game quick and having taken the under (both of which I found pretty obvious even as a jest fan even < 40.5 which is the place I hesitated but just figured the game would be defensive as hell; didn't picture the pats putting *that* level of an asset whoopin on Houston though they should be disgraced) and NE have a nice little bit sitting for me at the bookies for Sunday


----------



## alasdairm

3 said:


> Although the fact that the Giants appear to be resurgent should scare you.


if they're the real deal, we'll play them on february 5th 2017 

alasdair


----------



## mal3volent

Doesn't this mean Bradys not as good as everyone thought he was?


----------



## SKL

Maybe. Probably not. It certainly is evidence that Belichik's as good or better than everyone thought he was.


----------



## axl blaze

I wanna see Bellicheck keep coaching like at least 5 years after Brady

if he can succeed with Life After Brady, he will be cemented as the best coach of all-time


----------



## mal3volent

Honestly I think this has proven the genius of Belichick and undermined Brady's supremacy.


----------



## axl blaze

that's exactly what it did, granted, the team is playing fantastic defense - but still, it has changed their whole narrative


----------



## SKL

exactly. as die hard a pats anti-fan as I am, and as much as Brady is unquestionably hall of fame material and on anyone's short list for GoAT (although I'm not sure I'd apply it to him; there's stiff competition and it's difficult to compare different eras when the game was different, he's certainly the greatest of _his_ era) and as much of a wicked and slimy SOB that Belichik is he is this sort of mad scientist, most brilliant football mind ever type material; defense, offense, 2nd, 3rd string quarterback, he's been able to make it happen more than not again and again. I bet NE and the under exactly cause of this and I expected a defensive game. a fair few people were betting on Houston because no Brady no name third stringer whatever love my Jets as much as I do there's no sleeping on Belichik


----------



## neversickanymore

Another year of dealing with a really good patriot team.. Shits got to end some time right..


----------



## MikeOekiM

mal3volent said:


> Doesn't this mean Bradys not as good as everyone thought he was?



this is what i was thinking lol


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Doesn't Brady play a role, however, in making sure his offense is humming in the pre-season, and then acting as de-facto QB coach and field general during his 4 game hiatus? We also have to factor in the respect factor. Teams play as cautiously on defense as they would if Brady were in, because of course it's the fucking Patriots, but IMO it is an illusion that would fade over the course of a 16 game season. 

Same sort of thing happened during the Matt Cassel year; he looked Brady-esque at first and then faded gradually. Fortunately for the Patriots Brady will be back before that happens.


----------



## JahSEEuS

alasdairm said:


> no brady? no garoppolo? no problem.
> 
> 0-27 - nice win.
> 
> 3-0 and bills at home next week.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Can I just wear the avatar for a month now?

Fucking bills suck so bad they even win when I pick them to lose.  fml.  kys Carson


----------



## mal3volent

Lol fuck this week. 

Cam can't get any calls.


----------



## neversickanymore

So many close games this week.


----------



## SKL

fuck today. I got killed. especially on unders. should've reconsidered ARI when the line moved big time, that was a hell of a good game too … and same NYG too where I even bought ½ but I was up all night drinking tbh now Fitzpatrick throwin picks, tfw

season so far 200 and change in the green though but took some big hits today


----------



## alasdairm

my parlay went south on the first eg when the bengals rolled over at home...

some great football today. fun shoot out at green bay - thanks goodness marvin jones jr. is on my fantasy team 

great result for buffalo - their d made sure carson palmer had a miserable day.

and the eagles making the steelers look like bumbling fools. the philly defense continues their great season and the offense looking pretty comfortable all day.

alasdair


----------



## cj

How about them Eagles! That was a magical game. Sproles Wentz and beating the steelers brains in. Loved it!


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep.

ryan fitzpatrick threw just 188 yards with no touchdowns and *six* interceptions. tough day.

alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

cj said:


> How about them Eagles! That was a magical game. Sproles Wentz and beating the steelers brains in. Loved it!



I was also really happy to see this...
Mostly because my Bengals got rekt

9 penalties totaling up to 69 yards
Adam Jones getting burned repeatedly, though he did own up to it in an interview


----------



## pharmakos

alasdairm said:


> some great football today. fun shoot out at green bay - thanks goodness marvin jones jr. is on my fantasy team



i almost turned off the game early on.  glad i didn't, despite that we still lost.

green bay was picking apart our run game so well, i was saying at first that i don't even think having Abdullah back on the active roster would have made a difference.  changed my mind by the end, tho... fucking injuries.


----------



## MikeOekiM

so excited for the falcons game tonight! although this is what they always do...they look great the week before and actually give me hope for the season and the very next week massively disappoint.


----------



## MikeOekiM

feels good man


----------



## alasdairm

you needed this win after losing to the bucs. freeman/coleman looked great as did matt ryan.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

yeah freeman and coleman are such a sick RB duo. and ryan has looked awesome this season and he hasn't even been targeting julio much with teams trying to take him out of the game. Everyone blamed the turnovers on ryan last season when our center was awful and caused at least 8 fumbles or snaps that went straight over his head. so getting alex mack was a huge upgrade.

feels weird falcons are #1 in the division, but coming up they play home vs panthers (beat them last year at least), then @ broncos and @ seahawks. so we'll see how things go.


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> feels weird falcons are #1 in the division,



same about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




...2-1 for first time in, guess...
*NSFW*: 



 ten fucking years, come on cletus, c'mon




you're welcome for beating tampa and for beating the panthers when the time comes


----------



## MikeOekiM

i had to stand up from my seat on the final plays of the rams-bucs game. 2close4comfort


----------



## mal3volent

I feel like the Carolina @ Atlanta game this week is huge for both teams.


----------



## MikeOekiM

For sure. If Falcons can win that they'd be 3-1 and panthers 1-3. If panthers win they tie Falcons but get a division win and would have the tiebreaker for first atm. Plus panthers already played Broncos and Vikings. Falcons luckily don't have to play Vikings but Broncos are up next after this game


----------



## MikeOekiM

i know this basically means nothing, but still cool to look at


----------



## CosmicG

Well boys, I know it is early in the season but I might be a tad worried about my Bengals. Offensive and defensive coordinators aren't looking so hot. Losing Zimmerman to Minnesota hurt us. Also did you see the game Marvin Jones had? I knew losing him to Detroit was a mistake. Should have done what we had to in order to keep him around...help take some of the pressure off of AJ Green. Hopefully Boyd can prove himself this year. Jeremy Hill is looking promise.

I know nobody here likes Burfict, but he will be back for this game against Miami Thursday night and I am stoked. Dude is a beast. Yeah he needs to clean up his game, but pay attention. He is involved in every defensive play. He is a special kind of player, hopefully he will show the class this year to back it up and redeem himself.

Also Eifert will be back soon


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> For sure. If Falcons can win that they'd be 3-1 and panthers 1-3.


the rams and cardinals game is pretty much exact scenario

yet you don't see internet dudes posting about the impact of the game

does ATL have a better chance of winning than LA@AZ?

i dunno

shitty STL did win at the cardinals place last year, herp derp...sorry that was 4th grade math teacher humor 

anyway, it's the los chulos amigos turn this year....and this is me hopefully offending regional culture  

no fan should be concerned until they're team is first in division to reach 6 losses

what's wrong bud, injuries? 
without injuries, really talented players that emerge would never get their chance.....for example...i dunno, when trent green lost his leg and kurt warner was born 

hate your coaching staff?
personally i hold players primarily accountable unless lane kiffin



Cosmic Giraffe said:


> I know nobody here likes Burfict,


you're very wrong

i love legit bad dudes in nfl, i'm not a child anymore looking to praise a stranger for being a good dude(marvin harrison was potroayed as great guy and pretty sure he was responsible for a murdur, allegedly)
convicts as talented at burf, dez, pac man, winston, laurence taylor, etc are real entertainment

i guess i like guys(and girls!) who  don't bother phonying up/DGAS about hiding who they are

just not greg hardy i hate DL that don't wear da hornz


----------



## China Rider

also hue jackson was a great OC and should still be HC in oakland like marvin in cinci

if bengals don't win playoff game i think we finally see end of marvin lewis, his tenure is even more dismissable as jeff fisherz

but srsly i hope fisher never leaves no matter what happens, rebuilding hasn't treated the franchise well since vermeil left(although god damn mike martz was a genious), i'm fine with some 7-9 bullshit every year


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> does ATL have a better chance of winning than LA@AZ?
> 
> i dunno
> 
> shitty STL did win at the cardinals place last year, herp derp...sorry that was 4th grade math teacher humor



falcons were the team to ruin the panthers undefeated regular season when they were at home. so they did it last year just like rams won @ cards last year.

no idea what to expect, but because falcons last good season was 2012 it is hard to be confident this early in the year


----------



## China Rider

if the thunder don't get ya than the NFC west will


----------



## CosmicG

China Rider said:


> you're very wrong
> 
> i love legit bad dudes in nfl, i'm not a child anymore looking to praise a stranger for being a good dude(marvin harrison was potroayed as great guy and pretty sure he was responsible for a murdur, allegedly)
> convicts as talented at burf, dez, pac man, winston, laurence taylor, etc are real entertainment
> 
> i guess i like guys(and girls!) who  don't bother phonying up/DGAS about hiding who they are
> 
> just not greg hardy i hate DL that don't wear da hornz



Glad I am not the only one here showing Burfict some love. Speaking of which check out what Conor McGreggor just tweeted recently.

http://cin.247sports.com/Bolt/Conor-McGregor-welcomes-Vontaze-Burfict-back-47812791

_Best and Most feared defender in the league_


----------



## China Rider

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Glad I am not the only one here showing Burfict some love. Speaking of which check out what Conor McGreggor just tweeted recently.
> 
> http://cin.247sports.com/Bolt/Conor-McGregor-welcomes-Vontaze-Burfict-back-47812791
> 
> _Best and Most feared defender in the league_



i'd rather read dwe's opinions on football than some fuck fighter from ireland

but i get it, it's nice to read writers/celebs talking up your squad


----------



## China Rider

speaking of fierce defenders and i know i'm beating a dead horse but this mother is so damn fun to watch





and he missed 8 games last year because of a back injury he played with all year

give me quinn and donald over sapp and simeon rice


i'd say at least 16 of those fumbles were from sacks, would love to watch a compliation of all his sack/forced fumble combos
a few are just strips but most result in combustion of the qb....so damn fast off the edge, he gets held nearly every drop back

some photos:

*NSFW*: 







sneak preview for the weekend:
























also best sack dance in nfl, michael bennett mocked it in week two
would have been cool if it wasn't coming from a guy who twerks after a sack...






try doing that dance, it's impossible without having gumby like flexibility and arms as long as anacondas

i'm not going to say he's best pass rusher, but he is best pass rusher that plays in the 3 point stance
and it took him like 3 years but he's helluva rush stopper, just an all around all pro DE that entered NFL after only playing like 8 games at UNC and has a malignant tumor in his brain 8(he's cray-cee, ma 8(


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> also best sack dance in nfl, michael bennett mocked it in week two
> would have been cool if it wasn't coming from a guy who twerks after a sack...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (



brian robison fishing imo


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha CR is an LA fan

imagine if SD went to LA... DEW would be a LA Chargers fan


----------



## JahSEEuS

sup axl, big ben gonna pull his head out of his ass this week?


----------



## pharmakos

GM gotta be feeling pretty good right now


----------



## MikeOekiM

MikeOekiM said:


> feels good man



feels even better man


----------



## SKL

feels neutral I guess but yeah fuck the pats I guess 

_The king who is situated anywhere immediately on the circumference of the conqueror's territory is termed the enemy. The king who is likewise situated close to the enemy, but separated from the conqueror only by the enemy, is termed the friend of the conqueror._
— Kautilya


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> feels even better man








least they can beat the bucs


----------



## MikeOekiM

falcons will beat the naners tho


----------



## mal3volent

I think Cams been playing with a concussion since week 1 after that really bad hit. There's no other explanation for the way he has played. You don't go from 15-1, mvp, superbowl, close week 1 sb road rematch...to 1-3 and 8 sacks in a game. Yeah the o line especially remmers has been underperforming, but Cam has been off balance and missing easy throws. He doesn't do that.

Not taking anything away from atl... Jones and Ryan were amazing. It just sucks watching your star qb get killed on the field for 3 weeks and no one doing anything anout it.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Cam's concussion has nothing to do with their defense getting _scorched_ by Matt Ryan and Julio Jones tho . The Panthers have played two of the NFL's top defenses so far this year (Denver and Minnesota), I don't think anyone expected them to beat them both. 

The Panthers have a ton of talent, there's no reason why they shouldn't be able to turn it around. Although maybe they're regretting getting rid of Josh Norman?


----------



## mal3volent

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Cam's concussion has nothing to do with their defense getting _scorched_ by Matt Ryan and Julio Jones tho . The Panthers have played two of the NFL's top defenses so far this year (Denver and Minnesota), I don't think anyone expected them to beat them both.
> 
> The Panthers have a ton of talent, there's no reason why they shouldn't be able to turn it around. Although maybe they're regretting getting rid of Josh Norman?



Norman has been pretty terrible so far this year, and he wasn't that great of a help during the Panthers single loss in ATL last year, so I'm not sure I buy that we missed him this year. 

Cam has nothing to do with the defense, except when Cam is concussed and not himself the offense is on the field MUCH less, we score less, thus the defense is out much more, gets exhausted much quicker.

Like I said Ryan and Jones were awesome. They deserved to win. Panthers almost made a comeback though, even with their secondary qb and everything else. Just sayin.


----------



## China Rider

a lot of NFL fans still hate the falcons for making it to superbowl 33

vikings/broncos would have been almost as exciting as superbowl 34 and 36


----------



## MikeOekiM

they should be mad at gary anderson


----------



## MikeOekiM

mal3volent said:


> I think Cams been playing with a concussion since week 1 after that really bad hit. There's no other explanation for the way he has played. You don't go from 15-1, mvp, superbowl, close week 1 sb road rematch...to 1-3 and 8 sacks in a game. Yeah the o line especially remmers has been underperforming, but Cam has been off balance and missing easy throws. He doesn't do that.
> 
> Not taking anything away from atl... Jones and Ryan were amazing. It just sucks watching your star qb get killed on the field for 3 weeks and no one doing anything anout it.



when falcons beat panthers last year cam newton was terrible also. 17/30 140 yards passing no pass tds and only 13 total points for the panthers. derek anderson always plays well when he comes in but falcons defense is also extra terrible when they have a lead late in the game.

newton actually did better this game than last years


----------



## JahSEEuS

pharmakos said:


> GM gotta be feeling pretty good right now



I dunno about him, but it's been a good couple of days here in buffalo


----------



## alasdairm

minnesota looked pretty legit last night. bradford looks calm and collected at qb and their defense is up there with denver.

i was bummed to see the patriots lose but it was the first time they've lost to buffalo at home in a gazillion years. tom brady is back next week and the went 3-1 without him so things look good. 11-5 finish? sure 

*the 4-0 teams*
denver broncos
minnesota vikings

*the 0-4 teams*
cleveland browns

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

So I've already given up on the Lions this season.  We looked so good in that first game, against the Colts.  now.  man.

I think even the players are in the same boat.  All the injuries we have... gotta wonder how many of those guys are just tapping out and hoping next year goes better.


----------



## JahSEEuS

alasdairm said:


> minnesota looked pretty legit last night. bradford looks calm and collected at qb and their defense is up there with denver.
> 
> i was bummed to see the patriots lose but it was the first time they've lost to buffalo at home in a gazillion years. tom brady is back next week and the went 3-1 without him so things look good. 11-5 finish? sure
> 
> *the 4-0 teams*
> denver broncos
> minnesota vikings
> 
> *the 0-4 teams*
> cleveland browns
> 
> alasdair



I think you easily get 11-5 ... If Tom was QB this week you woulda smoked us.  Jacoby missed at least 2 passes that TB would never miss that both would have gone for TD


----------



## MikeOekiM

Agreed I can see pats going 13-3 potentially. Don't know what their schedule looks like tho


----------



## alasdairm

i looked at their schedule and gave them a loss unless i was in no doubt.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Poor chargers.....we need to fire McCoy now and have wisenhunt hc


----------



## alasdairm

chargers getting pretty good at throwing away games.

raiders looking good after a great win on the road in baltimore.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We could be 4-0 but we're not 

Next weekend will show if we can play in the west at Oakland


----------



## alasdairm

every team _could be_ 4-0. but _could be_ is meaningless in football.

you think the chargers win in oakland this week, dwe?

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

it's confirmed falcons will lose the superbowl this year


----------



## jammin83

eh, the chargers have had some tough luck. being a divisional rival and all, i dont root for them, but they are better than expected with the injuries etc they have had. better than the chefs at least, they hit their peak with reid and smith i think. i wouldn't be surprised to see them pull out a W this weekend in a divisional game. should be a close game but SD seems to find a way to lose. 

and mal3, quit making excuses bruh, the broncos broke cam. ask NSA how well rogers has been playing since week 8 of last season. fact check those stats. poor jameis was so young and had so much promise...now also broken. ryan and the dirty birds up next. really we should be coasting until the pats come to town and get whooped for the third time in a row at mile high. great time to be a broncos fan. ahhhhh

assl, whats that jibberish you was talking about 8 and 8. what? nice win against the chiefs tho. loved that game. 

back to back champs 2X baby!

mikey that cracked me up dude.


----------



## MikeOekiM

cant wait for falcons @ broncos this week! i was fully expecting this year to be a hard one to watch but man has it been exciting so far. Falcons offense playing the best game in their history last game most likely and now going up against the best defense of all time imo.

if falcons offense plays good i'll be going wild lol. most likely the defense is gonna have to force some turnovers on paxton (is he playing?) if they want a shot to win though.


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> We could be 4-0 but we're not
> 
> Next weekend will show if we can play in the west at Oakland



man watching charger games reminds me of watching gopher football '02-'05

they won pretty much every game, yet they found ways to blow it

sry bro, injuries, and spanos and uncertainty about future of organization, joey bosa, tough division, shitty stadium and all that
hang in there


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> cant wait for falcons @ broncos this week! i was fully expecting this year to be a hard one to watch but man has it been exciting so far. Falcons offense playing the best game in their history last game most likely and now going up against the best defense of all time imo.
> 
> if falcons offense plays good i'll be going wild lol. most likely the defense is gonna have to force some turnovers on paxton (is he playing?) if they want a shot to win though.



do you remember the old nfc west?
sf, stl, car, no, atl

it was weird


----------



## MikeOekiM

i knew about it but first started watching the falcons in 2002, which was the year falcons left.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i'll never forget falcons vs steelers in 2002 that ended in a 34-34 tie. what made it so crazy was on the final play in OT the steelers threw a deep pass and completed it but they were stopped on the 1 yard line

and my elementary school teacher that year was a steelers fan lol


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> i'll never forget falcons vs steelers in 2002 that ended in a 34-34 tie. what made it so crazy was on the final play in OT the steelers threw a deep pass and completed it but they were stopped on the 1 yard line
> 
> and my elementary school teacher that year was a steelers fan lol



i remember that game i was at my friend's house(which was an old funeral home)

we'd just got done playing back yard football

after i rode my bike like 6 miles to get there, i left it there and never returned to pick it up

i'd love to have that GT back 

i don't really remember the rams/niners tie back in '11 because i didn't start watching the game until 4th qtr, fisher suspended rookies janoris jenkins(stud) and chris givens(dud) for unknown reasons, amendola had a huge game

a few weeks later ram's won at san fran and i thought they were on to something in the _near_ future


----------



## MikeOekiM

man, backyard football was my entire life growing up. we would have massive games going on everyday after school and I was always #1 taken because nobody could tackle me. only thing i wasnt good at was throwing the ball but there was that rare game id play quarterback so I could be like Michael Vick. 

falcons got so lucky they didnt go into years of sucking after the whole vick thing. drafting matt ryan, signing michael turner, and mike smith as head coach couldnt have gone more perfect. so many 1st round QB busts, terrible coaches, and turner wasn't proven at all


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

jammin83 said:


> being a divisional rival and all, i dont root for them,
> 
> and mal3, quit making excuses bruh, the broncos broke cam.
> 
> back to back champs 2X baby!


A fellow Broncos fan?? FUCK YEAH


----------



## mal3volent

jammin83 said:


> eh, the chargers have had some tough luck. being a divisional rival and all, i dont root for them, but they are better than expected with the injuries etc they have had. better than the chefs at least, they hit their peak with reid and smith i think. i wouldn't be surprised to see them pull out a W this weekend in a divisional game. should be a close game but SD seems to find a way to lose.
> 
> and mal3, quit making excuses bruh, the broncos broke cam. ask NSA how well rogers has been playing since week 8 of last season. fact check those stats. poor jameis was so young and had so much promise...now also broken. ryan and the dirty birds up next. really we should be coasting until the pats come to town and get whooped for the third time in a row at mile high. great time to be a broncos fan. ahhhhh.



You were 1 kick away from losing your home opener. Carolina might not win it all this year but neither will Denver.

I'm thinking about picking ATL this week too, asshole. Lol. Think I should?


----------



## mal3volent

They arent even showing atl@den here. Fuck


----------



## jammin83

Picking against the broncos esp at home has proven to be a mistake over the past few years. 

Was working on the opener but saw some of it. You almost had us dude...almost. 

We gonna win again this year. Got a chance at least I think.


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## China Rider

when's the last time a team with a super star WR, a top 3 passing offense and worse than a top 10 defense won a superbowl? 

it just doesn't happen bruddy o pal, gotta be able to run the ball, not turn the ball over and play some XxL phase punchez defense 

i think vikings, rams, and buffalo have a better chance at shocking the world than atlanta

even ram's inept offense that is dead last in almost every offensive stat scored 13 more points vs TB(and actually beat them...for 5th straight year but who's counting? not the guy who has an older bro that's a buc's fan ) than the falcons, and atlanta's other wins came vs teams that can't stop a woman from painting her nails 

if falcs go over .500 vs denver, LA, sea, AZ and KC than you should feel happy and optimistic


----------



## MikeOekiM

when did i say falcons were gonna win superbowl? also falcons > rams and bills (easily). and vikings winning the superbowl wouldnt shock the world. theyre seen as one of the top teams in the league atm.

panthers and @ raiders are great wins imo. and bucs was a division game plus falcons did so many penalties they really didnt give themselves a chance.

it's like why nobody thinks rams are better than seahawks despite rams beating them a lot.


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> when did i say falcons were gonna win superbowl? also falcons > rams and bills (easily). and vikings winning the superbowl wouldnt shock the world. theyre seen as one of the top teams in the league atm.
> 
> panthers and @ raiders are great wins imo. and bucs was a division game plus falcons did so many penalties they really didnt give themselves a chance.
> 
> it's like why nobody thinks rams are better than seahawks despite rams beating them a lot.



just because i said falcons won't win superbowl doesn't mean i heard you say they were going to

i was simply starting a narrative 

vikings would shock the world considering by week 2 they lost their starting qb(who imo isn't really that good) and future HoF RB

like always being youngest team in NFL, they're also always top 3 in penalties so i don't want to hear about a few flags ruining things
every time tavon has a chance to return a punt it results in a holding 9/10 times, they hit the qb late about twice a week, always on 3rd down, robert quinn is held almost every play yet opposing LT might get called for it once

panthers and raiders are having shitty years defensiely,but to support your cause, maybe it's because they both had to play atl?
but ATL does not have play makers on defense and i wouldn't trust them with two minutes left down by 4 with 80 yards to go
all 3 of rams wins were thanks to their def not allowing their opponents to march down field to score game winning TDs under 2 mins, all 3 teams are pretty strong on offense too(sea, TB and AZ) and all 3 teams go within rams terrotory. rams defense excels in the redzone, to the point that don't mind teams getting there in crunch time, defense is just too strong on DL, mean at LB and physical in the secondary....in their tampa win they actually only rushed 3 as 300+lb DT michael brokers dropped back in overage...greg williams knows more tricks than any NFC south DC, or even HC

in short(it's just a photo not a rant, you can expect me taking this stance when falcons arrive in LA later this season and perhaps post season:

*NSFW*:


----------



## MikeOekiM

falcons at least have something that's been dominant thus far. rams are gonna need gurley to get going if they wanna make playoffs.

also rams scored more points than falcons vs bucs, but rams defense also allowed more points than falcons shitty defense. how good is their defense actually?

but like i mentioned last night, anything falcons do well this year is just extra because i wasnt expecting anything this year and am still not 100% sold on them considering it's just been 4 weeks.


----------



## China Rider

to be a good defense is based on what they do in critical situations, non-stat sheet type shit - ie qb pressures, hits, wrapping up guys on first contact, depth. making clutch substitutions, IDing plays before they happen, DCs effectively switching up schemes, blowing up plays before they can develop, and just being an overall hindrance to what the other team's offensive  

as well as stat sheet stuff that isn't often talked about (tackles for loss, 3 and outs, red zone TD%, forcing take aways vs take aways handed to them, keeping teams out of endzone when trailing

sure rams gave up 28 to niners but do you now how many 3 and outs rams offense had?

based on modern day garbage rules, almost every team is capable of dropping 30+ points vs 90% of the league any given sunday

anyone who things rams being 3-1 is a fluke just doesn't understand the NFL and cycles
ram's have been rebuilding for years and are making the right moves regarding who to re-sign, let go, not jump on over rated free agents, etc
if the coaching is there, good players get better every year. why should the rams be worse than they were 3 years ago? a lot of those guys are still on the roster 

look around at lot of teams playing well, they are not really teams putting up huge offensive numbers, there's all this shit about football that us fans will never understand, only able to observe and assess through our dumb faces


----------



## MikeOekiM

i forgot rams gave up 28 to niners, but yeah i agree that game the offense basically gave up 28 points. but the bucs game, like you said the rams offense played great. no elite or great defense would allow bucs to get 30+ points imo.

seems like you're just trying to rain on falcons 1/4th of the season parade so i just had to get out the umbrella.


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> i forgot rams gave up 28 to niners, but yeah i agree that game the offense basically gave up 28 points. but the bucs game, like you said the rams offense played great. no elite or great defense would allow bucs to get 30+ points imo.
> 
> seems like you're just trying to rain on falcons 1/4th of the season parade so i just had to get out the umbrella.


not rooting agnast falcons at all 
i;m just the guy at the bar until last call, drinking water, and hyper-analyzing sports

usually with some guy in a miserable marriage :D


----------



## axl blaze

jammin83 said:


> We gonna win again this year. Got a chance at least I think.



yeah, right, Donkeyboy! my Steelers just about beat you last year, twice, if only we didn't have 2/3 of our Triple Bs in tact (Bell & Bryant), no playing 

really though my Steelers look amazing this year. seeing Bell back @ RB from Goodell suspending him all season for hanging out w/ Snoop Dogg was REFRESHING. the Chiefs have a pretty nice damn defense too, and like the Broncos & Vikings, are a bit one-dimensional in that they have a sweet D and a mediocre O

the NFL is still a Quartback's League and Big Ben has been playing like the Hall of Famer that he is. I am hoping for 2 more SBs before Ben retires, I will be upset if he only wins 1 more Lombardi IMO

// STAIRWAY 2 SEVEN, BABY !! //


----------



## MikeOekiM

Chiefs are without Justin Houston though and while their D is still good, Broncos and Vikings d is all time good


----------



## SKL

axl avatar bet
it's last minute but if ur there?
I'm down for it so if you see this b4 kickoff just say so and see if you'll be wearing green for a week:D


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

U guys see how much the line moved on the phi/det game? From det -2.5 to Phi -3.5. No significant injuries I don't think, so why the big swing? Why was det favored to begin with? I don't get it.


----------



## SKL

that is a crazy line move. usually otherwise inexplicable moves are due to the action being lopsided but not by 5 points unless we're talking about some really unusual activity but of course the first rule of sports betting is that the bookies generally speaking know more than you do; although this is a particularly wild ride and not one I really was paying mind to. some useful info here and apparently it actually opened as a PK but just became a tug of war; Philly has been hot but so has Stafford former could explain a lot of bets going that way and the books trying to cover but who really knows? makes that an interesting game to watch if I were to bet it I'd still favor Detroit might even a small money line bet because fundamentally I like a contrarian bet and a big ass move is often bookies trying to cover their asses but the movements a bit wild for me especially for a game I haven't really put a lot of mind to


----------



## pharmakos

Ended up being super close.  Lions kicked a field goal for the win with 1:30ish left.


----------



## SKL

took me for a ride for sure. I did wind up putting money line bet on DET at +165 last night with BL fake $ and this morning more modestly at the actual book, all strictly because of the line changes which actually wound up tallied up to be the exact scoring differential (1); rule one — the bookies know what they're doing. I am not claiming I have some secret sauce method, far from it, this was strictly tea leaf reading and riding on the seat of my ass but feels good mqn.


----------



## alasdairm

i was not able to watch raiders game as we were driving back from a camping trip but i listened to it and it was a pretty exciting game.






raiders on top. chargers in the basement 

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

raiders are all fluff. they aren't going to win the afc w. nice job taking one loss out of context. enjoy it while it lasts. 

nice win against the browns. brady is on fire and boy does he look pissed.


----------



## alasdairm

i don't think the raiders are fluff. i think carr is the real deal and they have some great receiving. the defense is not great - definitely need to improve against the pass. only the ground game is a concern but i think they can hold it together.



jammin83 said:


> nice job taking one loss out of context.


the chargers? hardly out of context. they've thrown away pretty much every game this season.



jammin83 said:


> nice win against the browns. brady is on fire and boy does he look pissed.


pats looked good. bills are getting in gear too - nice road win against the rams.

alasdair


----------



## mal3volent

Love seeing the bandwagon panthers fans scatter. Lol. Pathetic. "Keep pounding" throughout the 15-1 season, now first sign of struggle they're no where to be seen.


----------



## axl blaze

Raiders are legit and will own the AFC West in no-time. their D can't be this bad for so long, hah

and sorry I missed your post, SKL! I have not been BLing on the weekends lately. man, Brandon Marshall was scary and mad-physical all day long, but looks like your team got contained. pretty crazy how good WR Sammie Coates is doing - if he didn't have a case of the dropsies, he woulda had 4 TDs!!

pretty happy with the way things are going with my Steelers ATM


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

China Rider said:


> man watching charger games reminds me of watching gopher football '02-'05
> 
> they won pretty much every game, yet they found ways to blow it
> 
> sry bro, injuries, and spanos and uncertainty about future of organization, joey bosa, tough division, shitty stadium and all that
> hang in there



 if we had Allen and Woodhead things would be much different.  But that's part of us being shitty... Injuries.  I can't wait to see how we lose on Thursday I'm. Guessong we are up 17-0 in the third and Gordon fumbles once. Punter punts for 10 yards and gates fumbles and splits his acl in half.


----------



## pharmakos

Pretty touching piece from one legend to another after they retired in the same year.

Calvin's response:


*NSFW*: 



 Charles "Peanut" Tillman

I just saw the piece you narrated on us which was awesome. I wish I could come with something just as good but we'll settle for this short letter for now. Peanut, not many people I've played against during my career demanded respect on the field but not thru words or social media.  Simply by bringing IT every play, it being a will to win, a want to sacrifice not necessarily life but limb on every play.  It being putting the team before self and you 33 exemplified this.  You were a hard hat lunch pale toting clock punching kind of guy and I knew with every face off if I didn't come with that same intensity I'd be left coming up short on that terrible Chicago turf.  Looking back I cherished our matchups bc like you said it was a heavy weight match each time and trading blows for 60 min wasn't easy nor hardly fun but that's the grind of the game which we love and thirst for. Not only did you put in work between the lines but in the community as well and nothing warms my heart more than to see our professionals giving back to their communities.  I wish you and your family the absolute best in retirement and future endeavors my friend.  It surely was a pleasure.

81


----------



## axl blaze

Calvin is fucking epic, man. so sad to hear when he retired

maaaan - thinking about that Jets game - how bad was HC Todd Bowles's clock management? dude couldn't Head Coach his way outta a paper bag! I've ranted against HCs and clock management before - maybe it's because I am of the generation that grew up playing Madden - which helped me understand clock management/QB reads/defensive formations... lots of shit, really. but DAMN - that was embarrassing, huh, Jets fans??

the Jest win was HUGE, cuz the Steelers have a historic tendency to play down to lesser opponents. if we take care of biz against Miami, I will be very pleased. I am hoping for Big Ben to get another 4 or 5 TD passes. and DAMN, surely Big Ben is up for MVP contention with all the bombs he be droppin'??

we need to win VS Miami to set up a huge game against the Patriots. last year, we didn't have LeVeon Bell, our starting center, and we had literally the worst kicker I've ever seen kick in the NFL.... aaaand we only lost by one TD. the Pats historically play the Steelers very well VIA Tom Brady dinking & dunking the holy hell outta them, but having LeVeon Bell in is a freakin' game changer (he could be the best offensive threat in the league who IS NOT a QB)

god damn I love football season....


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

axl blaze said:


> Raiders are legit and will own the AFC West in no-time.


----------



## axl blaze

LOL you know I gotta stick by my super headie take that the Raiders are gonna be legit  plus I like that Carr kid & always liked Kalil Mack since I saw him in person VS Ohio State 

mad respect for the Broncos tho - if they can get Trevor Simian goin' they should be good too. sadly, I think the Chefs' bubble has burst  

I imagine we will be seein' Denver in the playoffs again - and this time my team won't be decimated from playing the Bengals the week before


----------



## JahSEEuS

khalil mack is the real deal.  reppin' our alma mater real proper like.


----------



## axl blaze

man Chargers need 2 trade Rivers ASAP... so he can salvage the rest of his career with a contending team. it most obviously is NOT working out there

however my dude Joey Bosa looking BOSS on D so far... o dam wat a talent


----------



## jammin83

dew your boys might pull one out tonight. didn't see the atlanta game, was at work...but im feeling like pax wasn't ready and kubes brain clusters prevented him from calling an offense that would actually score points. boy i hate to lose lol. you guys are better than your record. you will surpass the chiefs at some point. reid and smif...nuf said. 

the raiders suck...they score points but that d mann... them being first is a technical misrepresentation of who really owns the west. 

assl, well see how it pans out, would like to see you guys face the pats before you play us lol. pats AND steelers seems unfair two years in a row.


----------



## alasdairm

jammin83 said:


> ...them being first is a technical misrepresentation of who really owns the west.


so who really owns the west?

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

The defending world champions and five time consecutive divisonal champs. 

Remember how the pats lose to the dolphins? Thays what we do with the chargers. 

And Dennison sucks

Nice win dew.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

jammin83 said:


> The defending world champions and five time consecutive divisonal champs.


?????????

Fuck yeah. 

Siemian didn't look  _too _ bad,  30-50 230 yds and 1 td. Just couldn't get it going early enough. 

A healthy chargers team _could _ make some noise in the division, especially if the Broncos offense continues to be lackluster. They just need to be able to finish games. I think in all their losses they were leading at the 2 minute warning?

I don't see the Raiders being a threat, they've only beat one team that has more than 2 wins so far this season. Their only real test was Atlanta  (except maybe baltimore) and they lost that game. Their 4 wins are by a total of 12 measly points. I just don't see it. Next year might be a different story though.....

The rest of the Broncos schedule doesn't look too bad; only New England, Houston, and Oakland have winning records at the moment. If the offense can pick it up a bit, winning the division shouldn't be a problem...although the remaining division games are now super important. 

And wow those tnf uniforms suck imo.


----------



## alasdairm

^ the tnf uniforms are awesome 

'there are no pictures on a scorecard' but that atlanta/oakland game was closer than the scorecard suggest.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chargers unis were beautiful... Good win... 4th quarter conservative play calling like usual for us... Some stupid mistakes kept the Broncos to close... But I'll take it... God if we had our team healthy... Watch out next year. 

Onto Atlanta... I think we can muster out a win if we don't make any stupid turnovers


----------



## axl blaze

Simian has been a pleasant surprise, I just wish ya damn Donkeys were self aware enough to realize that if he_ hadn't _turned out to be such a pleasant surprise, that you would be lucky to be past 8-8

all ifs and butts tho  

and winning the division 5 years in a row is great and all, but it ain't like that division was anything spectacular until recent memory (the Chefs stepped up, Oakland finally got decent like half-way thru last year). sure, you had to deal with "Phurious" Philip Rivers - but damn - the Chargers always seem to just Cleveland Browns games away (Steelers played em well enough many times in the Playoffs for me to say this)

whereas in my Division dudes be breakin' your FF starters legs n shit, everyday


----------



## neversickanymore

I hate the cowgirls with passion.   I hope we skull fuck you bitches bad.

GB wins pretty big I think


----------



## neversickanymore

God I hate the cowgirls..  The cowbitches quarterback looks amazing.. Fuck.. Come on boys pull this out!!


----------



## MikeOekiM

*FEELS BAD MAN
*
Mike Sando
ESPN Senior Writer 
*
It's often PI when the receiver cannot raise both arms to catch it.*

Kevin Seifert
NFL Nation 

*The good news is that Richard Sherman was looking for the ball on that fourth-down pass. The bad news: Sherman was without question pulling Julio Jones' right arm long before the ball got there. No one could have argued if pass interference had been called.*


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## alasdairm

packers looked pretty ordinary today. sucks to see the raiders lose but they just did not show up.

pats looked sharp in their first home game with brady back. made the bengals pay for their mistakes.

new orleans game looked crazy - glad to have cooks and fleener on my fantasy team

amazing finish by nyg to beat baltimore.

steelers get manhandled by the dolphins. big upset there.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Packers did certainly look average.. But the Dallas qb looked anything but.  I'm thinking he is the real deal.


I was tardy on my picks and happily went with yours Ali.. But would have went the other way on the Mia and nyg games.

Mia is a great team.. They just need to learn this and how to be winners.

I love this season as in all matches there is no guaranteed outcome.. Other than maybe the pats.

Aaron you need to step up or maybe we should start thinking of bringing romo back to Wisconsin.. Really you have to quit blowing it in the RZ..


----------



## cj

The Eagles game sent me into an uncontrollable rage. The Cowboys winning afterward sent me too sleep.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

alasdairm said:


> packers looked pretty ordinary today. sucks to see the raiders lose but they just did not show up.
> 
> pats looked sharp in their first home game with brady back. made the bengals pay for their mistakes.
> 
> new orleans game looked crazy - glad to have cooks and fleener on my fantasy team
> 
> amazing finish by nyg to beat baltimore.
> 
> steelers get manhandled by the dolphins. big upset there.
> 
> alasdair


Pats 2nd half looked sharp.....first half the bengals defense was giving the pats problems. Brady to gronk looks almost unstoppable. It's like passing the ball to a giant tree down field. He looked a bit sore or something tho, hopefully he can stay healthy the whole season.


----------



## axl blaze

Big Ben injured - maybe out for season  and we were looking so good, too!

the Football Gods giveth and the Football Gods taketh away

let's see what Laundry Jones can do (LOL) !!


----------



## alasdairm

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Pats 2nd half looked sharp.....first half the bengals defense was giving the pats problems. Brady to gronk looks almost unstoppable. It's like passing the ball to a giant tree down field. He looked a bit sore or something tho, hopefully he can stay healthy the whole season.


sure, but if not bennett looks like he'll do fine 

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

axl blaze said:


> Big Ben injured - maybe out for season  and we were looking so good, too!
> 
> the Football Gods giveth and the Football Gods taketh away
> 
> let's see what Laundry Jones can do (LOL) !!



They're talking more like a couple weeks I thought



alasdairm said:


> sure, but if not bennett looks like he'll do fine
> 
> alasdair



Yea, Pats always seem to get the most out of that position.  Even with gronk down.  

Man, just watching vontaze though makes me want to break things.  I wish gronk or bennet would've just snapped him in half or stomped his head into the ground.  

On another note.  Looks like our little bet is starting to gain some meaning ali.


----------



## alasdairm

^ yeah, for sure. beating the pats and az was big. beating sf at home, not so much.

next 5 weeks we have:

@ pittsburgh
@ buffalo
seattle
@ san francisco
@ new york jets

you have:

@ miami
new england
@ seattle
@ cincinnatti
jacksonville

miami is no picnic on the road and then you have to play seattle and cincinnati on the road. the new england vs. buffalo game in buffalo is pretty big.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

axl blaze said:


> Big Ben injured - maybe out for season  and we were looking so good, too!
> 
> the Football Gods giveth and the Football Gods taketh away
> 
> let's see what Laundry Jones can do (LOL) !!



2nd string quarterbacks can do surprisingly well.

Terry Bradshaw was a backup QB in 1974 when he led the Steelers to a Super Bowl victory.

Tom Brady was a backup QB when he first started.


----------



## axl blaze

I would agree, if the knuckleheads in the Pittsburgh front office would fucking draft a solid back-up QB (Lord, I miss the days of Byron Leftwich!). Big Ben is good to miss at least 1 game a year - c'mon man

my joke on the last post is that our perennial back-up QB is pretty damn bad. of course, they are not helping him out with the play calls - but he is bad. bad. bad

at least it's not looking like a season-ending injury like I thought above


----------



## axl blaze

JahSEEuS said:


> Man, just watching vontaze though makes me want to break things.  I wish gronk or bennet would've just snapped him in half or stomped his head into the ground.



yes, now imagine your feelings for him after he pretty much single-highhandedly kept your team out of the Super Bowl due to his bull shit

that Bengals VS Steelers Wild Card should still not be forgotten as a travesty of modern sport (my team just as to blame, I admit)


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

Damn this Jets Cardinals game is the most boring football I've ever watched...  And this is coming from someone who has watched a lot of college football.


----------



## alasdairm

first half was terrible - it felt like there was a penalty on every other play...

second half got better but, god, the jets are terrible right now.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Packers pick up some fresh legs.. Wow given the way our franchise works... This is something special???.. 

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...ers-acquire-rb-knile-davis-kansas-city-chiefs


----------



## axl blaze

Jest are officially jumping off the Ryan Fitzpatrick train & goin' with Geno, as of today

damn - what did they pay him, 40 mill or something? not bad for a back-up from Harvard...

sure Fitz may be more-than-lacking at times, but Todd fucking Bowles was not helping him out any. I think he is the worst coach in the NFL right now


----------



## alasdairm

nsa, is knile davis going to be the starting rb on sunday? in at the deep end 

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

so happy rams are wasting a home game to play NYG in london

nobody in london will be rooting for the rams and last time rams went to england they went up 7-0 vs the patriots to go on and lose 48-7

rams are not losing 3 in a row, do it for brexit 

although with trumaine johnson still out who is going to cover ODB...hopefully robert quinn comes back, he's missed the last two games and with him playing i feel they at least beat the lions last week. if he plays eli is in for a concussion


----------



## neversickanymore

Go pack Go.. Loosing to the bears after the cowgirls and add in the Viqueens..  It would be a form of hell..


----------



## neversickanymore

If we lose to the fkn bears Cappers better be packing his shabby bags.. Loser..

Still laughing at cutler on the sidelines


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> nsa, is knile davis going to be the starting rb on sunday? in at the deep end
> 
> alasdair



No right.. Two days no way.

The cob Montgomery show looking alright.. Thank god for Adams..  Ha getting some polka..

But really one and five.. What a joke a 20 to 10 lead


----------



## alasdairm

green bay didn't look great but the absolutely dismal bears made them look better than they are.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Common Ali  beating the bears with some guy they pulled out of the stands playing quarterback is a great win.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Fuck yeah Denver. Run game was on point tonight. Defense never recorded a sack tho. Nice win overall. Bring on San Diego...

Avatar bet DWE?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Of course .we are on a roll


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Ok it's on  

One week? Losers sports the opposing teams logo for one week.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Okay 

Ali tell me there's a tougher division than the afcw?


----------



## alasdairm

sure there is.

related reading: FTW: Why last-place Chargers will win AFC West



alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

What's harder than the afcw right now


----------



## jammin83

I think its the toughest division right now with the steelers without big ben. 

the only division that were tougher than the afc w were the nfc w and afc n coming into the year, but things change. 

with big ben out of the picture, the bungles bungling, ravens losing record, the cards sucking, and the seahawks the only winning franchise in their division, id say yeah, afc w is the toughest this year

AFC E: pats own the division as usual but its a cream puff division, bills are doing okay, but they are the bills and seem to have some bad luck. this place sucks without GM btw. 
AFC N: the typical number 1 toughest division. big ben out, steelers looking sad, the rest of the division not what they were in years past, but the browns are still losing and thats what they do. 
AFC south: titans, texans, jags, colts. the texans are the only team with a winning record atm. nuf said
AFC w: oakland, denver, KC, SD - every team hates each other and these are tough wins even against teams that should lose.  the only team with a losing record is the team of san diego, which hasn't been that bad. had some tough losses and only a couple games behind in spite of their drawbacks which are pretty significant. mccoy doesn't want to get fired and played tough against denver, but almost melted at the end. 

NFC E: all teams winning  surprisingly, but i don't see much happening aside from the cowboys or eagles doing anything, i still don't consider it a 'tough' division. 
NFC S: maybe falcons nope on the rest
NFC W: seattle seems to be doing pretty well, cards struggling, rams kind of figuring things out still. 
NFC N: the only division that might rival the AFC W that has some killer squads. this might be debatable. 

so yeah, the afc west is the toughest division but you could say the nfc N and no one would be wrong. any other division is not as tough as the afc W or the nfc N, right now, this year. the raiders have jack del rio as a coach so i wouldnt be putting a lot of hope into them but they are a solid squad thats poorly coached. 

good luck in game two dew. I think we can pull it off this time, but i don't know. ive been saying all along that you guys are better than your record, you guys should suck theoretically, but you don't. the diagos always worry me but i don't think you get two in a row against us. 

nice win last night pink. ::high five bro::


----------



## JahSEEuS

jammin83 said:


> I think its the toughest division right now with the steelers without big ben.
> 
> the only division that were tougher than the afc w were the nfc w and afc n coming into the year, but things change.
> 
> with big ben out of the picture, the bungles bungling, ravens losing record, the cards sucking, and the seahawks the only winning franchise in their division, id say yeah, afc w is the toughest this year
> 
> AFC E: pats own the division as usual but its a cream puff division, bills are doing okay, but they are the bills and seem to have some bad luck. *this place sucks without GM btw.
> *




Damn man.  Doing the best I can.  But those are some big boots to fill...


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

I'd say the NFC East is a pretty competitive division. Over the past 10 years, the Eagles have won it 3 times, Dallas 3 times, Washington twice, and the Giants twice (won super bowl in 2011). 

That being said, I'm actually really looking forward to Sunday night's game between Dallas and Philadelphia. Dallas is favored by 4.5, o/u is 43. I can see it going either way, super low scoring, or a shootout. Everyone knows Dallas really doesn't have home field advantage, but if the game was in Phillips I'd pick the Eagles. 

Shim where u at?


----------



## subotai

Eagles defense yo
Kenjon Barner yo
I'm around yo


----------



## JahSEEuS

man fuck the bills... get a gift on an ineligible player downfield to call back a 60 yard play.  Then give up a fucking 61 yard TD on the NEXT FUCKING PLAY?  TO CHRIS FUCKING HOGAN?


----------



## mal3volent

mal3volent said:
			
		

> *Det*@Hou
> *Sea*@No
> Kc@*Ind*
> Nyj@*Cle*



Fuck.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Fucking Broncos are dropping like flies.


----------



## China Rider

subotai said:


> Eagles defense yo
> Kenjon Barner yo
> I'm around yo



yo

give 'me' back rodney mcleod, yo


----------



## cj

Fuck the Cowboys so fucking much. arrrrggghhh


----------



## mal3volent

cj said:


> Fuck the Cowboys so fucking much. arrrrggghhh



If they don't win the NFC i'll be surprised.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Falcons defense is so bad
but their offense is just so good
mixed feels man


----------



## subotai

China Rider said:


> yo
> 
> give 'me' back rodney mcleod, yo



He aight yo 

Alright so here's my honest opinion of the Eagles right now

They're a slightly above average team but stand no chance against the elite of the NFL.

Wentz is having a good rookie year and has a great arm but is far less athletic than I thought he would be coming out of college. He seemed mobile enough playing against Division 1-AA opponents but in the NFL he is far more exposed. He is smarter than your average rookie at the line of scrimmage and again, has a powerful and accurate arm, but he has a knack for not avoiding pressure in the pocket long enough to make broken plays into positive plays. 

Their RBs are all good in their own ways but here's what I personally think

Ryan Mathews: good speed, very physical, but seems to fumble the ball at the worst possible time too often to be relied upon. I'd use him for short yardage situations and he kind of gets that job by default

Darren Sproles: easily the most dynamic player on the offense when used properly. Quick as shit, can run and catch, willing blocker, and great return man. But they keep running him up the middle in fairly obvious running situations and he just gets bogged down by a mass of bodies. 

Wendell Smallwood: has flashes of brilliance, then makes a bad play (fumble let Dallas back in the game last night). I'm not giving up on him because he's got potential but leading to the last guy...

Kenjon Barner: why the fuck is this guy not getting the ball more? He's faster than mathews, just as physical, and most importantly, flat out gets fucking yards. Ryan Mathews will run 10 yards picking up steam to gain 5. Barner runs 6 to gain 6. If that makes any sense. He gets north and south, QUICK. But he doesn't get enough touches to ever have a chance to break out long runs that I know he's capable of. He's a good receiver out of the backfield and also a good return man. Good ball security. Play this man more often FUCK

Their receivers are all pedestrian at best. Jordan Matthews is a good all around receiver but doesn't do anything particularly well except drop passes.

Josh huff is MIA most of the game

Dorial Green Beckham is one of the worst route runners I've ever seen and doesn't have speed to make up for that. He's tall, has average hands, and can use his body to make plays every once in a while but not nearly enough. Basically Riley Cooper but with two last names

Zach Ertz is always "about to burst onto the scene" but isn't consistent enough to rely on for anything. 

Idk if this is more to blame on coaching or just who these guys are as players but it's just some shit I've noticed

This is by no means a super bowl team, and probably no playoff team either. We're a few additions away from that.

But there is some hope in that a lot of the most impactful players on the team are pretty young. 

I'll talk about the defense tomorrow I just wanted to vent about this offense right now


----------



## JahSEEuS

So I've been harassing GM's business' facebook page.  Even got some response from whoever is in charge of it.  Claims they know mike and will tell him to make an appearance in the S&G NFL thread.


----------



## axl blaze

JahSEEuS said:


> man fuck the bills... get a gift on an ineligible player downfield to call back a 60 yard play.  Then give up a fucking 61 yard TD on the NEXT FUCKING PLAY?  TO CHRIS FUCKING HOGAN?



*dildo on the field !!*


----------



## JahSEEuS

that was ridick.


----------



## axl blaze

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Fucking Broncos are dropping like flies.



imagine this every single year

you are now a Pittsburgh Steelers fan

9 - 7 AFC North Champs tho I'm callin it


----------



## subotai

I really dislike a few things about the NFL right now

Penalties: omg, every play I wait for no flags before celebrating. Makes me sick, but it's reality. I'm not saying go back to the 70s/80s way of letting people rip each other's heads off but god damn, this ain't working either. Maybe it's the severity of the penalty yards that kills me. Pass interference is ruining the game. IMO

Commercials: kickoff. Bud light. Injury. Fantasy. Touchdown under review. Bud light while you fantasy. Timeout. Eat Doritos with your bud light while you fantasy. 2 minute warning. Now get your TEAMS LOGO on your bud light can. Quarters over. Switch to Sprint because Jamie foxx is so fucking cool. Why, just why. The sad part is it works. If you watch the super bowl just for the commercials, I hope you die a slow and awful death because this is all YOUR FAULT in a roundabout and unnecessary fashion. It's a business I get it, but just trust I'm gonna buy your shit whether you stuff it down my throat or not. Fuck

Analysts: I hate them because I really wish I could have a job where all I have to do is make a point that doesn't even have to be right, just plausible enough to make sense and wear a suit on tv and try not to get a boner when Charissa Thompson reads from the fucking TelePrompTer before she goes over to the ET set

Lotta venom in this post, but they still got me by the balls. And it hurts sometimes.

Axl - Miami won that national championship against OSU. See my first hyphen

And you know that


----------



## alasdairm

subotai said:


> Penalties: omg, every play I wait for no flags before celebrating. Makes me sick, but it's reality. I'm not saying go back to the 70s/80s way of letting people rip each other's heads off but god damn, this ain't working either. Maybe it's the severity of the penalty yards that kills me. Pass interference is ruining the game. IMO


it's only causing issues because some receivers seem more interested in drawing the penalty than catching the ball - they're looking back for the flag the moment their half-hearted attempt to catch is over...



subotai said:


> Commercials: kickoff. Bud light. Injury. Fantasy. Touchdown under review. Bud light while you fantasy. Timeout. Eat Doritos with your bud light while you fantasy. 2 minute warning. Now get your TEAMS LOGO on your bud light can. Quarters over. Switch to Sprint because Jamie foxx is so fucking cool. Why, just why. The sad part is it works. If you watch the super bowl just for the commercials, I hope you die a slow and awful death because this is all YOUR FAULT in a roundabout and unnecessary fashion. It's a business I get it, but just trust I'm gonna buy your shit whether you stuff it down my throat or not. Fuck


mute your tv and go get more snacks... sure, ads blow, but you make it sound ilke you have no control.

alasdair


----------



## subotai

You take that logical and sensible thinking elsewhere Alasdair

Really though, if they just got rid of automatic first down penalties I think that would be a fair compromise.

And yeah, I could get up during a commercial. But I'm not trying to do anything when I sit down to watch a game. I could theoretically change the channel, but what if I miss 15 seconds of the game?

You guys just don't understand the struggles I face every single week


----------



## alasdairm

your life is truly hard.

alasdair


----------



## subotai

If Brandon graham doesn't get at least 2 sacks against this bum ass Giants offense I'm feeling a remote through the window type of mood

Seriously though

Eagles - 27
Giants - 10

ALL DAY


----------



## alasdairm

i bet on the eagles this week. 5 game parlay:

jags +9.5
eagles +2.5
steelers +2.5
saints -3.5
titans +5.5

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

subotai said:


> If Brandon graham doesn't get at least 2 sacks against this bum ass Giants offense I'm feeling a remote through the window type of mood
> 
> Seriously though
> 
> Eagles - 27
> Giants - 10
> 
> ALL DAY



Almost the complete opposite *at half-time*


----------



## JackARoe

You guys may have had the Eagles win after I saw Eli throw the ball when they should be running the clock out at 2:00.  Sure enough intercepted.  I thought for sure the Eagles would have finished it.  Someone really ought to show the Giants how to really run a clock out wisely.  NFC East has an interesting year this year.


----------



## subotai

Yeah I didn't get the score right, any given Sunday shit

I feel like everything I said about the eagles was reasonably accurate though. Giants were put in really good spots to score their first 14 points

Get shot every day B I'll be ight


----------



## neversickanymore

Alright the Packs at .500 and certainly still kicking and alive.    We really need to come up with answers here.  

Answers that get our receivers open more often.

We also have a major bipolar team chemistry condition that needs to be addressed.   Someone needs to step up and get these boys to gell, ignite and finally stay blazing.

I wonder how much of Aarons heads has been on the field this year.. I'm thinking quite a bit less than other seasons.    Might have a The Natural scenario going down.   If this is the case I hope Hobbs gets his head back in the helmet.   Plenty of time for all that stuff durning the off season.. Its a long off season especially if we miss the playoffs.


----------



## alasdairm

great team win by the raiders - offense was cooking and the defense looked solid. 7-2 atop the afc west.

dwe, sure your team is starting to find wins but you're still in the basement at 4-5. you have to play oakland and kc in 2 of the last 3 weeks of the season. we'll see if your team is a legit contender then.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We play Miami next that's a big game with afc wildcard implications... Then bye... Then a pretty easy schedule besides kc and Oakland... 10-6


----------



## alasdairm

i'm starting to think you're right about the afc west being the toughest 

i wouldn't describe @houston and @carolina as 'easy' but those are two games you should win.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

Every Lions game so far this season has been decided by 7 points or less.  Would be nice if more of them were wins, but they are the first team to ever have a point spread that low in each of the first 9 games.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Afcw is the hardest for sure... I really hope we go 10-6 but I don't see that happening and I don't think 9-7 is good enough for wildcard 


First 5 games combined chargers lost by a combined 14 points or some bs

99million and one to lose how we did


----------



## StarOceanHouse

sorry mate


----------



## neversickanymore

Fkn pack is in a bad funk and on a losing streak.   Hard to handle.. Something has to change..


----------



## China Rider

rams have 4 wins

two of them they didn't even score a TD

it's possible, i guess

i'm hearing legit whisperings of goff starting next week 8)


----------



## MikeOekiM

daaaaamn. was enjoying that game and wanted to see overtime, plus wanted seahawks to lose because playoff seeding


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> daaaaamn. was enjoying that game and wanted to see overtime, plus wanted seahawks to lose because playoff seeding



me too man i really wanted rams to win the divison at 9-7 as seattle went 8-7-1

so let's predict what the 6 seed and worst record a divisional champion has

NFC
1 seed dallas 13-3
2 seed seattle 10-5-1
3 seed atlanta 10-6
4 seed - detroit 10-6 
5 seed NYG 10-6 or washington 9-5-1
6 seed - los angeles 10-6 (wins: mia, NO, ATL sea/NE, az, SF...loss: @new england or @ seattle
just outside: vikings 9-7, packers 9-7, eagles 9-7, arizona 9-6-1, washington 9-5-1/NYG 9-7, tampa 8-8

AFC
1 seed oakland 12-4
2 seed new england 11-5
3 seed tennessee 9-7
4 seed- pittsburgh 9-7
5 seed denver 11-5
6 seed - kansas city 10-6
just misses houston 9-7, bengals 9-6-1, buffalo 9-7, miami 8-8, colts 8-8

week 17 is going to be exciting
if you don't understand why denver is a 5 seed behind tn/pitt despite having a better record then you're a fucking idiot


----------



## China Rider

also besides your favorite team who are you rooting for that are looking like contenders?

titans, raiders and lions

or if your team make a coaching change who do you want?
current HCs: 
mike tomlin think steelers would have to finish below .500 and miss playoffs..would be my first choice, love the guy
john harbaugh think ravens would have to finish 6-10
mike mccarthy think packers would have to finish 6-10, rams can use an offensive minded HC for first time since mike martz 
marvin lewis i believe is longest tenured coach in NFL besides hood champ in NE...i think bengals would have to miss playoffs or get blown out/melt down in first round for at least the 5th straight season)

currents coordinators: 
greg williams(already rams DC, is only reason they're not 2-7...if fisher goes williams will land a HC job somewhere...if he wants it...he's failed twice already and has done wonders as DC...was there in NO when they shut down peyton
jim schwartz currently eagle's DC, has HC experience  with DET
kyle shannahan currently falcons OC, was OC in washington for RG3 rookie season, no HC experience which is a turn off
todd haley currently steelers OC, has HC experience with KC
pat shurmur currently OC with vikings, was OC with STL coached sam bradford to ROY, has head coaching experience with CLE
terry robiskie currently titans OC

rams being in LA makes it a much sexier option(new stadium, large market, young talent, can get PAID, go against a declining NFC west, etc) than when they were in the garbage town with an arch


----------



## JahSEEuS

I would love to replace Rex with Tomlin -- don't think he's going anywhere this year.  Harbaugh would also be nice.  Not a huge Marvin Lewis fan - I like the guy, just don't see him getting it done - maybe it's the team though....

I also think it's too early to replace Rex - can't keep the carousal spinning on coaches -- 

Gregg Williams (with 2 g's for some fucking reason) is a great DC and a shit HC - from my experience.   
Schwartz can be a serviceable HC for some team - but I don't want him as my coach
Kyle Shanahan - I'd give him a shot, sometimes that's all it takes --- All of the best HC started with no experience - plus he grew up under one of the best to do it. 
Haley - can be good HC
Shurmur - Have heard good things but haven't paid much attention to him.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Eeepppp looks like chargers will be coming to la


----------



## subotai

CR is it even mathematically possible for all of those teams to finish with those records?

I want the Vikings to lose as many games as possible


----------



## China Rider

subotai said:


> CR is it even mathematically possible for all of those teams to finish with those records?


i don't know i'm not a nerd i'm just going off the cuff like a man


----------



## subotai

You got a lot of teams just above .500

who the fuck is gonna lose in your league


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

So, the Dolphins aren't Dolphining another season away after all this year. Not anywhere near thinking playoffs yet, but barring another late season collapse it appears we finally have some competency in the coaching and talent development departments, and therefore an actual reason to be optimistic about the future of this franchise. 

IMO, the Dolphins are a below average team in terms of raw talent on our roster, or if not low on talent then certainly a team with some _gaping_ holes in areas like our secondary and linebacking corp, and meanwhile we are over performing. Highlights the importance of coaching in a league with as much parity as the NFL. On the other side of the spectrum, we have all seen our share of teams loaded with talent that failed miserably due to managerial incompetence by the head coach or failures to modernize or adapt by coordinators. Look at about half the teams that lose the Superbowl and their losing records the next year. 

Wish I could speak more about other teams, but honestly, I lack the ability to sit still for 3 1/2 hours more than once every Saturday and Sunday. I don't understand how people can spend 9+ hours a day just sitting on the couch and watching football all day, as much as I love the sport. At some point I have to pick up a book or play a video game, or something. 

I've also stopped watching all sports analysis and prognostication entertainment, as I'm tired of having the people on my television shout their unqualification and guesswork at me, hearing cheesy pop-culture references interspersed with highlights, and having faux scandal after faux scandal shoved down my throat by a bunch of hacks who think they understand social issues.


----------



## mal3volent

NBC does thursday night so much better than CBS.


----------



## China Rider

3 said:


> Wish I could speak more about other teams


by the end of the game sunday you're going to know who aaron donald is

probably the best defensive player in the NFL, and that's not just coming from my mouth 

you're also probably going to know who alec ogletree, robert quinn and mark barron are as well

i'm looking forward to the match up, i think dolphins and rams are evenly matched
rams bring the heat and i know tannehill likes to spend time in the pocket starring down his favorite WR
if mia wants to win they need to throw a lot of quick slants and screens and win the turnover battle...which should't be too difficult i'm expecting at least 2 picks from Goff


----------



## mal3volent

Well we're fucked. Poor Kuechly


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> by the end of the game sunday you're going to know who aaron donald is
> 
> probably the best defensive player in the NFL, and that's not just coming from my mouth
> 
> you're also probably going to know who alec ogletree, robert quinn and mark barron are as well
> 
> i'm looking forward to the match up, i think dolphins and rams are evenly matched
> rams bring the heat and i know tannehill likes to spend time in the pocket starring down his favorite WR
> if mia wants to win they need to throw a lot of quick slants and screens and win the turnover battle...which should't be too difficult i'm expecting at least 2 picks from Goff




Legit players. I generally know the names of players who have had a history success in the league, it's just that as I've abstained entirely from sports media I find myself increasingly out of touch with regards to both the current performances of established players and players who have only recently established themselves. I honestly didn't know Darelle Revis was having a down year until five minutes into the Jets game. 

I remember Alec Ogletree from when he was coming out of highschool, back when I used to believe college recruiting was worth following. University of Miami recruited him hard. 

And I don't know, man, Miami's offensive line has been legit since Mike Pouncey and Brandon Albert returned from injury. What little rumblings I hear say that Miami may have the best offensive line in the league right now. Massive turnaround from from the abysmal place the line was in back when the season started. Also, Tannehill has been as sharp as I have ever seen him in terms of getting the ball out in a timely fashion and not squandering the drive trying to make the perfect play. After five-and-a-half years, I think he has finally learned that as the quarterback you are allowed to throw the ball away. 

That said, the Dolphins are without Brandon Albert, which means Tunsil moves to LT and we start some backup at guard opposite Donald, so that spells trouble in a matchup that already would have been tough no matter how well Miami's offensive line is playing. Should be a good game, the Rams are no pushovers and the Dolphins can't afford to take even Cleveland lightly (in fact, had the Browns not missed a fluke, gimme fieldgoal, our records would be identical).

So Goff is that bad, huh? I haven't even heard his name in at least two years, I had no idea he was even a starter. I feel you on the bad quarterbacking struggle. Miami went through more than a decade of terrible, awful, dreadful quarterbacking year in and year out for more than a decade after Marino retired, with the exceptions of one good year from Chad Pennington and one average year from Gus Frerrotte (10 points if you even remember who he is). You can easily see the parallel between the Dolphins QB struggles and the Rams similar struggle to replace Kurt Warner. This is all assuming I recall everything correctly, even in my most informed states there is little reason to follow an NFC team on the West Coast unless they are playing in the Superbowl. 

The years of Jay Fiedler, Ray Lucas, John Beck and Cleo Lemon were so bad that I am honestly content to have a quarterback who is simply good-not-great in Ryan Tannehill. When the surname of your team's starting quarterback is actually _Lemon_, you learn to manage your expectations a little bit.


----------



## China Rider

3 said:


> Legit players. I generally know the names of players who have had a history success in the league, it's just that as I've abstained entirely from sports media I find myself increasingly out of touch with regards to both the current performances of established players and players who have only recently established themselves. I honestly didn't know Darelle Revis was having a down year until five minutes into the Jets game.
> 
> I remember Alec Ogletree from when he was coming out of highschool, back when I used to believe college recruiting was worth following. University of Miami recruited him hard.
> 
> And I don't know, man, Miami's offensive line has been legit since Mike Pouncey and Brandon Albert returned from injury. What little rumblings I hear say that Miami may have the best offensive line in the league right now. Massive turnaround from from the abysmal place the line was in back when the season started. Also, Tannehill has been as sharp as I have ever seen him in terms of getting the ball out in a timely fashion and not squandering the drive trying to make the perfect play. After five-and-a-half years, I think he has finally learned that as the quarterback you are allowed to throw the ball away.
> 
> That said, the Dolphins are without Brandon Albert, which means Tunsil moves to LT and we start some backup at guard opposite Donald, so that spells trouble in a matchup that already would have been tough no matter how well Miami's offensive line is playing. Should be a good game, the Rams are no pushovers and the Dolphins can't afford to take even Cleveland lightly (in fact, had the Browns not missed a fluke, gimme fieldgoal, our records would be identical).
> 
> So Goff is that bad, huh? I haven't even heard his name in at least two years, I had no idea he was even a starter. I feel you on the bad quarterbacking struggle. Miami went through more than a decade of terrible, awful, dreadful quarterbacking year in and year out for more than a decade after Marino retired, with the exceptions of one good year from Chad Pennington and one average year from Gus Frerrotte (10 points if you even remember who he is). You can easily see the parallel between the Dolphins QB struggles and the Rams similar struggle to replace Kurt Warner. This is all assuming I recall everything correctly, even in my most informed states there is little reason to follow an NFC team on the West Coast unless they are playing in the Superbowl.
> 
> The years of Jay Fiedler, Ray Lucas, John Beck and Cleo Lemon were so bad that I am honestly content to have a quarterback who is simply good-not-great in Ryan Tannehill. When the surname of your team's starting quarterback is actually _Lemon_, you learn to manage your expectations a little bit.



nice to see ya back man, thanks for the injury update. to make up for brandon albert it appears chances of robert quinn playing is slim

unlike last night's shit game, mia@la is not a very hip game. but it's extremely significant and will probably be a back and forth battle where the winner will likely win by one possession 

good luck to ya, if miami can pull it out they can't be denied as legit playoff contenders, check back in after sunday's game and lets bust balls

and btw i kind of hate the dolphins for blowing that week 1 loss vs sea


----------



## subotai

Idk I'd take von miller over Aaron Donald but that's just me

The rams defense is legit, but their offense is so, damn, horrible

And I thought for a minute of a word more fitting than horrible but really couldn't find anything more apropos 

Todd Gurley is a great rb but I think the QB and receiver situation is so blatantly fucked that defenses just load up to stop him and make the case keenums of the world beat them

Tavon Austin was an amazing college player, not so much in the NFL

And maybe it's just me, but how the fuck does Jeff Fisher still have a job? It's not like he has had blazing success as a head coach in the NFL that would allow him to command respect and patience. Idk, I think they need to move on from him


----------



## GenericMind

Ohhai

Tomorrow is a must win for my Bills. With their conference record being what it is, they'll almost have to run the table just to have a realistic chance at a wild card spot this year. Is it too much to ask for just one playoff game??? It's been 16 freaking years. :/


----------



## neversickanymore

^ they finally  let you out of the can GM?  lol.. good to see you!


----------



## GenericMind

They can't hold me down!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I had Jared Goff completely mixed up with Jeffery Godfrey, lol.


----------



## pharmakos

pharmakos said:


> Every Lions game so far this season has been decided by 7 points or less.  Would be nice if more of them were wins, but they are the first team to ever have a point spread that low in each of the first 9 games.



And the streak of dubious merit continues.  Ten straight games decided by 7 points or less.  Every win a fourth quarter comeback.  Unprecedented.

Exciting and frustrating time to be a Lions fan.


----------



## China Rider

pharmakos said:


> frustrating time to be a Lions fan.



fuck off this is what being a ram's fan looks like






somebody give me something to overdose on


----------



## alasdairm

htf do the rams lose that game?

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> htf do the rams lose that game?
> 
> alasdair


acording to cyber angeles it's all coaching

i actually hold players 90% accountable 

i ate a shit load of NDTITL right after the game and my brain won't even let me enjoy it, disturbing


----------



## GenericMind

Sammy Watkins better get his ass back on the field. With the injury to Robert Woods today the Bills are down to their 4th and 5th wide receivers. :/


----------



## alasdairm

this green bay vs. washington game is awesome!

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

GenericMind said:


> Ohhai
> 
> Tomorrow is a must win for my Bills. With their conference record being what it is, they'll almost have to run the table just to have a realistic chance at a wild card spot this year. Is it too much to ask for just one playoff game??? It's been 16 freaking years. :/



Did your Business' IT/Person Who Runs Facebook get you the message m8?  It's been tough following in your footsteps as a Bills fan without you here.  Been a lot of complaining about you not being around.


----------



## GenericMind

Tell the whiners to suck it up. They're probably all Patriots fans.


----------



## pharmakos

I really wanted to see your reaction in week four.


----------



## alasdairm

^ week 8 wiped away any week 4 worries 

it's just another ordinary season for the bills - they're 5 and 5 and will likely finish 8-8 and miss the playoffs again.

alasdair


----------



## subotai

Truth

rememeber when they lost 4 straight Super Bowls? 

Dagger skill... +1


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> htf do the rams lose that game?
> 
> alasdair



last night i had to watch Larry Clarke's ken park and kids to remind me that rams losing isn't really that big of a deal in the grand scheme of things


----------



## MikeOekiM

so who do you guys think is going to win this year's Art Rooney Sportsmanship Award?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

China Rider said:


> last night i had to watch Larry Clarke's ken park and kids to remind me that rams losing isn't really that big of a deal in the grand scheme of things



watch a Serbian film


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> last night i had to watch Larry Clarke's ken park and kids to remind me that rams losing isn't really that big of a deal in the grand scheme of things




I feel your pain, bro. 

The first thing I said after the Dolphins won that game was "any other year, and it would be us blowing that 10 point lead with six minutes to go." The Dolphins have experienced more losses of that nature than I can count. It's fucking brutally heartwrenching. 

I feel as though I've been sucked in to some bizzaro universe where the Dolphins aren't terrible. I assumed our awfulness to be a Law of Nature, like Evolution or Gravity or Jets Fans Being Dicks. With 1-9 San Francisco up next week, and the Chiefs and Broncos going head to head, we will be in a two way tie for the final Wildcard spot. 

Closing the season with all these cold weather games against Baltimore, Buffalo, the Jets and New England scares the crap out of me, though. Can't remember which are home and which are away, but three out of those four teams are dangerous (the Jets don't scare me, they will probably just tank at that point in the season). We might also catch a break with New England resting its starters for the final game of the year.


----------



## alasdairm

some great games this weekend. redskins beating the packers was a great game. can they go to dallas and win that game? i don't know but i'll be watching for sure.

the oakland game was great too. lots of early drops but it really was a fun game to watch. thanks to derek carr and the houston tight end for helping me win my fantasy match this week 

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Give it a rest patriot boy..


----------



## alasdairm

eh?

i thought this was where we talked about football...

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

Pretty excited for this Lions vs. Vikings game tomorrow.  If we can manage a win that doesn't look like we pulled it out of our ass, then I think we will finally have the confidence we need to play the game at a playoff level.  And since we are tied with the Vikings for the NFC North... Well, yeah.

We are a bit stronger injury wise, and they a bit weaker, than when we beat them in Minnesota two weeks ago.

Also, looks like Ameer Abdullah might finally be back in a few weeks.  If we manage to get an actual running back back by the end of the year... Oh baby.


----------



## GenericMind

God I hate the Patriots.


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> eh?
> 
> i thought this was where we talked about football...
> 
> alasdair



Based off recent posts you have less then love for the packers...  Your a patriot fan..  Enough said Ali.

I have crazy respect for you in almost all arenas,   but when it comes to football..


----------



## alasdairm

i neither like nor dislike the packers. but i enjoy a great game regardless who's playing.

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

Packers trending hard down.


----------



## SS373dOH

^ Any team would be if they sustained the injuries the packers have this season.. 1rb and 2 rb out.. 4/5 starting o-line out.. starting te out.. 1ilb and 2ilb out.. 1olb and 2olb out.. and I'm pretty sure they don't have a damn cornerback left on the fackin roster. FACK! I can barely handle a packers losing season, but the cowboys being good at the same time?? I just cant handle that..


----------



## JahSEEuS

Packers won't be good next year either.  Trust.  I've spent nearly 30 years as a Bills fan.  I know when a team is no more.


----------



## SS373dOH

Lulz! They're just injured.. The injury report for Monday night has 5 players out and 2 questionable. That doesn't include the likes of the players on ir.. Like Eddie lacy and Sam sheilds..  No team in the NFL would be competitive with that amount of injuries..  The sad thing is, we'll still end up with a better record than the bills.. Although your injury report ain't great either.


----------



## alasdairm

could the bears receivers have dropped any more passes today? crazy.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

tom brady passes 60,000 career passing yards. congrats!

alasdair


----------



## JackARoe

Yeah, uh, I didn't think the Patriots would let the Jet's win. There are some pluses to predictability.  You can see the end before it happens. :D


----------



## SKL




----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> i neither like nor dislike the packers. but i enjoy a great game regardless who's playing.
> 
> alasdair



BS ali..  you don't like the pack?


----------



## alasdairm

i don't dislike the packers. honestly, i am ambivalent about most nfc teams.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

i don't like the pack.  =p


----------



## cj

The Eagles receiving core may be the worst in the NFL. CBs aren't much better either. Frustrating to watch as a fan.


----------



## neversickanymore

Giddy Up... God a win feels so good


----------



## pharmakos

Imagine if Carson Wentz had a good team around him.


----------



## neversickanymore

But he doesn't

~ali


----------



## pharmakos

yeah i gotta give it to GB last night, they finally broke their slump and played some legit good ball.

but why does Aaron Rodgers lately always have a look in his eyes like he's running on three hours of sleep?


----------



## subotai

Eagles WRs are definitely bottom 3 in the league

Their cornerbacks are an enigma to me tbh.

Jalen Mills is a decent player. Fuck the stat line, he's taken on some of the best receivers in the league as a rookie 7th round draft pick and made some plays. He gives up some plays, but I try to look at what he is capable of doing rather than what the guy he is covering is MORE capable of doing. 

Leodis McKelvin doesn't really do anything for me tbh. He's just kind of there. Every once in a while he'll make a tackle and you're like "oh yeah he's on the team that's right" but it's usually when they're already down big. Doesn't get repeadtly killed but doesn't make any big plays either. Again, just kind of there 

Nolan Carroll is really not a starting CB in the NFL. I think he tries hard but he's just not. Made some plays in preseason against the offensive Nolan carrolls of the world but now in the games that matters he gets exposed

Malcolm Jenkins is a really good safety. He basically runs around and puts out fires allowed to burn uncontrollably by the previous players mentioned. Solid player

Rodney McCleod is in the same boat. Probably been their best secondary player this year. Can't really describe him in words he's just always around the ball it seems. 

Their linebackers are about average overall

Jordan Hicks is a fuckin monster. He's they're best LB by far. Great speed, great tackler, good hands, can cover well enough. Really like him

Kendricks seems different after his injuries. He seemed faster when he first came out to the league but now it's like he's never got a step on anyone. And he's not big enough to be a pure run stopper so Idk what he can really "do" for a team tbh. Maybe he's just having a bad year idk

Bradham is your stereotypical Eagles 3rd wheel linebacker. Pretty sure he was a special teams player who got thrust into the starting job because we spent all our cap money on (no one? Wtf?) I mean, he's not terrible, but he's not great

They're d line hasn't dominated at all this year. They don't get nearly as many sacks as they should. They're great at pressuring the QB, they just never seem to bring them down. Idk, I like the players they have, just not how they're playing right now

All in all the defense gets a B- from me at the moment

Mostly because the offense does them no favors just about every game and they have gone up against some really good teams this year.

If they got more sacks, less penalties, and more turnovers, they'd be one of the best in the league.

I guess you could say that about any defense but you know what I mean. Or maybe you don't idk

B-


----------



## pharmakos

so i'm pretty damn nervous about the Lions' remaining schedule

@ Saints 
Bears
@ Giants
@ Cowboys
Packers

gonna be really disappointed if we manage to bungle our playoff chances.


----------



## alasdairm

^ yeah, i think you're going to win one of those and finish 8-8

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

Everyone will be able to guess a lot better once we see how they do against the Saints.  We are definitely going to beat the Bears tho, and I think we can manage to pick up at least one more game other than that.  Hopefully wins vs. Saints and Packers.

Lots of hope going around that Ameer Abdullah, our RB that injured himself at the very beginning of the season, might be back before playoff time.  If we do get him back and he plays like he did before the injury, things will change a lot for the Lions offense.  We have basically gone this whole season without a run game.


----------



## JahSEEuS

I'd be careful about claiming the bears game already.  That rb they handed the reigns over to might just stuff those words back down your throat


----------



## neversickanymore

He is probably banging E Munny all night


----------



## MikeOekiM

classic falcons way to lose


----------



## pharmakos

how 'bout them Lions.  solid win today for a change.


----------



## mal3volent

pharmakos said:


> how 'bout them Lions.  solid win today for a change.



Very impressive to hold the Saints to 13 at home.


----------



## alasdairm

^ agreed.

how about them raiders! thursday night game coming up is huge!

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Fck it's hard for me to hate the Raiders like a Denver fan properly should, because I like Derrick Carr, and idk this raider team just doesn't seem like the Raider teams of old when Al Davis was alive. Definitely looking forward to Thursday though. 

I can't believe denver might not even make the playoffs this year!  Wtf!


----------



## cj

Cam Newton has the absolute worst body language I have ever seen a starting NFL qb have. He just doesn't give a fuck it seems like. The not starting thing was beyond bizarre too. Think Rivera is going to be looking for a new job in the near future.

The eagles suck. Todays game was just painful to witness.


----------



## alasdairm

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Fck it's hard for me to hate the Raiders like a Denver fan properly should, because I like Derrick Carr, and idk this raider team just doesn't seem like the Raider teams of old when Al Davis was alive. Definitely looking forward to Thursday though.
> 
> I can't believe denver might not even make the playoffs this year!  Wtf!


the end of season division games - like this thursday - are going to be very important in the afc west.

alasdair


----------



## mal3volent

cj said:


> Cam Newton has the absolute worst body language I have ever seen a starting NFL qb have. He just doesn't give a fuck it seems like. The not starting thing was beyond bizarre too. Think Rivera is going to be looking for a new job in the near future.
> 
> The eagles suck. Todays game was just painful to witness.



I've always liked Rivera, but I think he has made a _terrible_ call two games in a row. Last week at Oakland we punted on 4th and 1 with the lead and one of the best rushing qbs of all time. Gave the ball back to the number one seed in the afc with an explosive offense. Should have went for it, picked up the first down and run at least another couple minutes off the clock or possibly added to the lead.

Now this week he decides to publicly humiliate our MVP qb over a fucking _dress code_ violation? I don't care what the circumstances are or what excuse he has, they were fighting for their lives in the most intimidating environment in the NFL. Send out Anderson first play of the game to disasterous and embarassing results. Tone is set for the rest of the game. We all know how fragile Cams ego is. 

The Panthers aren't as bad as their record indicates. 5 losses by 3 points or less. Injuries. Etc. 
We could have and should have beat Oakland (and nearly did). Go in to Seattle with that kind of confidence, start the mvp instead of the back up, who knows? Fucking Ron Rivera.


----------



## subotai

Say what you want about Peyton Manning not being the same QB last year, he still made defenses respect his ability to throw the ball to some degree

It's a shame because Trevor Siemian seemed to be getting to that point and gets injured. Hopefully he comes back soon because the AFC is way better than the NFC this year and the Broncos really can't afford to lose many more games

The Chiefs are who we THOUGHT THEY WERE. Remind me of the Broncos a lot except their defense will literally win games for them and Alex Smith is smart with the ball.

Oakland I really like, but I see them losing in the divisional round of the playoffs assuming they get a bye and have to play either the Chiefs/Broncos/Ravens/Steelers. I think they have a good thing going in Oakland, but I don't trust all those players who have never been in the playoffs yet. Or, like, just about everyone on their defense outside of Khalil Mack. Just those two things though


----------



## neversickanymore

Pack pulls off two.. boys might be really lacing them up for a fight

love this pick from back in the day







this ones pretty alright too


----------



## neversickanymore

Also did anyone listen to the packer game on the radio thursday..  i guess brady is always a guest on thursday and monday..   his kid was on as well..   his kid said something about his father going to the broncos.. anybody catch that?


----------



## neversickanymore

^


----------



## alasdairm

jesus the jets are awful.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

SKL said:


>



i hear ya every time i watch a jared goff ram's offense i feel this weird presence in the room

feels kind of like this





if you don't know how it ends,rape, it's rape


----------



## neversickanymore

i asked for a HaHa Clinton Dix jersey for the holidays  want HaHa on the back as well.. been trying to post the pick of him coming out of the tunnel as its epik   but have been shut down


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> i hear ya every time i watch a jared goff ram's offense i feel this weird presence in the room
> 
> feels kind of like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you don't know how it ends,rape, it's rape



Dw goff will look good next week vs Falcons. Losing trufant was enough but now even more injuries are starting to pile on


----------



## neversickanymore

Blowing out the chickens.. Very nice!! Watch out the rest of you all


----------



## mal3volent

Seahawks are pretty bad on the road.


----------



## MikeOekiM

MikeOekiM said:


> Dw goff will look good next week vs Falcons. Losing trufant was enough but now even more injuries are starting to pile on



nvm


----------



## MikeOekiM

man it feels so good to have someone who can rush the passer. It's been 4 years since we last had someone capable of it (John Abraham). Also been 4 years since we last made playoffs. 

Vic Beasley currently leading the league in sacks with 13.5 tied with Von Miller. He also leads the league with 6 forced fumbles. 
and Falcons 1st round pick Safety Keanu Neal 3rd in forced fumbles with 4 (he missed first two games of the season too). and has to at least be tied with Kam Chancellor as hardest hitter in the league
Deion Jones their second round LB got his 3rd INT and 2nd returned for a TD this year (tied #1). dude's so fast for a LB

A lot of really young talent that Dan Quinn has brought to the team. In a few years I can see this defense looking pretty sick.


----------



## alasdairm

MikeOekiM said:


> Dw goff will look good next week vs Falcons.


24 of 41 for 235 yards, 0 td and 2 int? pretty awful.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

Please Packers don't sweep your final three games
Please Packers don't sweep your final three games
Please Packers don't sweep your final three games


----------



## Care

I'm seeing people saying on Facebook that Axl died today..... anyone know anything about this?


----------



## JahSEEuS

All I know is second and third hand


----------



## MikeOekiM

it's gonna be so much different around S&G
we've mostly had the same small tight knit group here over the years 
things surely are gonna be weird not hearing axl chime in about his steelers after a spectaular win or just football in general


----------



## subotai

All I want for Christmas is Kenjon Barner to have a good game against the Ravens

Darren Sproles is out, and let's be honest, what else do we really need to find out about Ryen Matthews? He's a power back with a history of getting injured and questionable ball security. Fucking sweet dude

What do we know about Kenjon Barner? Other than he makes a good play and gets yanked on the next one. Fucking sweet dude. 

Granted, the Ravens defense is pretty solid, so this might not be the ideal situation for him to breakout. But say he does have a good game...

Can we give this man some playing time?

Shit


----------



## Care

MikeOekiM said:


> it's gonna be so much different around S&G
> we've mostly had the same small tight knit group here over the years
> things surely are gonna be weird not hearing axl chime in about his steelers after a spectaular win or just football in general



Yea man super shitty. I know I don't post here much anymore but it's still weird to think he is dead. I know he got married recently too.... he was one of my fav bl'ers... fuck


----------



## pharmakos

He and Claire were actually about to have their second wedding anniversary =\  time flies


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Damn, that's fucked up. Axl was one of my favorite posters on here. Even though I only knew him mostly through S&G/written communication on this forum, I feel as though he was one of the friendliest, coolest, most charasmatic dudes I've ever known. Based on my lurking in the more casual/social subforums on Bluelight, it was safe to conclude he was networked as fuck on here, and nobody ever seemed to have a bad Axl story that they were willing to share. Shit is fucked up. S&G will never be the same. 

This has been an incredibly rough year for Bluelight. After taking a hiatus from posting and visiting here, I looked at the Shrine a couple months ago, and it's unbelievable. When is enough tragedy enough already?


----------



## neversickanymore

pharmakos said:


> Please Packers don't sweep your final three games
> Please Packers don't sweep your final three games
> Please Packers don't sweep your final three games



wish granted pharm

Axl.. way too col and WAY to young.


----------



## subotai

Kenjon Barner hurt his hamstring early against the ravens and is probably out for the rest of the year

FUCK ME RIGHT?

I don't even care that the eagles lost, I really don't. NFL draft 2017 yo. And the Vikings lost. 

Meh


----------



## undead

3 said:


> I feel as though he was one of the friendliest, coolest, most charasmatic dudes I've ever known. Based on my lurking in the more casual/social subforums on Bluelight, it was safe to conclude he was networked as fuck on here, and nobody ever seemed to have a bad Axl story that they were willing to share.



You couldn't be more right about that.

I'm a die hard Browns fan... and as a die hard Steelers fan... he never even made fun of me for being a Browns fan. I'm sad that he won't get to see the Browns go 0-16. He deserves to have gotten to see that. And knowing him... he wouldn't even rub it in, he'd just enjoy it silently to himself, because that's the kinda guy he was.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Vic Beasley Defensive Player of the Year??

leads league in sacks and forced fumbles. has a TD. probably not well known enough


----------



## subotai

Landon Collins has a shot

Eric Berry (he had cancer bro, BRO, CANCER)


----------



## cj

That felt good! Fuck the Giants!


This forum is not the same without axl though. He was a really good guy and really made S&G what it is today.


----------



## subotai

Giants thought they were a lock for the playoffs...


*NSFW*: 



WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MikeOekiM

MVP pls


----------



## cj

Hes had a good season but until they go somewhere in the playoffs I don't think he will get MVP type respect.


----------



## MikeOekiM

they were a few yards from going to superbowl last time they made playoffs in 2012. before that, yeah. but MVP should be about THIS YEAR. not previous ones.


----------



## neversickanymore

Car goes out with a broken leg.. That puts a wrinkle in the play offs


----------



## pharmakos

how you feeling about this Lions vs. Packers situation NSA?


----------



## neversickanymore

I am very confident..   What are you thinking pharm?

Avi bet?


----------



## pharmakos

nah don't want my personal karma to mess up their game chances, no betting for me.

you guys looked pretty good against Minnesota tho i'm definitely scared.

hopefully Slay and Riddick don't stay injured for long.


----------



## MikeOekiM

perfect day for falcons with bucs losing for falcons to clinch division, and seahawks losing for falcons to jump ahead for first round bye


----------



## alasdairm

patriots destroyed the jets. feels good man.



DrinksWithEvil said:


> I really hope we go 10-6 but I don't see that happening and I don't think 9-7 is good enough for wildcard


pretty sure 5-11 won't get you there either 

chargers may be the only team to be beaten by a hapless browns team. where is fair-weather fan dwe? as i predicted, chargers finish last in their division.

sucks that carr broke his leg. oakland still have some talent to make a run but hard to see them winning the afc with mcgloin.

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

Why was this threads title ever changed from "The jets still suck"?

They may not have had a worse season than the Browns but at 32-0 then go for the field goal?...... Sucking is just what they do.


----------



## subotai

Browns may not even get the #1 overall pick

The 49ers have had one of the worst seasons of all time under the radar this year


----------



## SKL

Know that axl is cheering somewhere for that crazy TD catch/ play by Antonio Brown. Let's go Steelers in his honor.


----------



## undead

subotai said:


> Browns may not even get the #1 overall pick
> 
> The 49ers have had one of the worst seasons of all time under the radar this year



Well... the Niners did win this week, BARELY. So they're still one game better than the Browns, as far as their record goes. And one of the Niners' two wins was against the Browns. This season (as a Browns fan) has been abysmal, but it's kind of a shame that they could go 0-14 and blow it by winning game 15. Goddamn Browns. My favorite thing, though, was the absolute confusion and devastation on the face of Lambo after missing that field goal attempt. Then the black guy in the Dawg Pound doing the cabbage patch while wearing a Browns "ugly sweater." It was pure bliss.


----------



## pharmakos

Lions vs. Cowboys


----------



## pharmakos

Buffalo Bills fire head coach Rex Ryan

bet he goes to LA.


----------



## alasdairm

wtf would anybody hire him? he's great at talking about winning and not actually winning.

alasdair


----------



## Care

undead said:


> Well... the Niners did win this week, BARELY. So they're still one game better than the Browns, as far as their record goes. And one of the Niners' two wins was against the Browns. This season (as a Browns fan) has been abysmal, but it's kind of a shame that they could go 0-14 and blow it by winning game 15. Goddamn Browns. My favorite thing, though, was the absolute confusion and devastation on the face of Lambo after missing that field goal attempt. Then the black guy in the Dawg Pound doing the cabbage patch while wearing a Browns "ugly sweater." It was pure bliss.



We didnt play the Browns this year. Our only wins this year are vs the Rams.

In fact if memory serves me right the last time we played each other Johnny Manziel got one of his few career wins.

I'll go now.


----------



## undead

Yeah, I don't know why I thought they played each other this year. In my defense, this season (as a Browns fan) has been highly forgettable.


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## alasdairm

i'd love to see falcons in the superbowl. ryan is a stud.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

falcons are having one of those years that might not come again for a long time (or ever) so they really gotta grab that superbowl while they have the chance

theyre lucky to be back in the position they were 4 years ago


----------



## neversickanymore

Its going to be a long long wait until  sunday night football..


----------



## pharmakos

you ready for this NSA?


----------



## neversickanymore

Shit no.. How do you get ready?

We are up right now.. But who would you rather play.. G men at home or the chickens away.. I'm kinda thinking the chickens?


----------



## neversickanymore

TD 39 was sick voodo stuff out a the pack


----------



## alasdairm

man it must suck to be a lions fan...

still seattle are beatable - even at home - but not the way detroit played tonight.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

blah


----------



## China Rider

rams '16 season = guide on how to be very patient for next year8)

_gotta feeling '21 is gonna be a good year_


----------



## subotai

Rams future is looking bright

they only need a brand new head coach, offensive line, wide receivers, a 2nd running back, a tight end, possibly a new QB, basically the past 3 drafts back, some better cornerbacks, an actual fan base...


wow, the Eagles aren't far off from that either lol


----------



## undead

^ That made me laugh, kinda.

And the Browns are basically in the same boat except they need to stick with their new head coach, add a wide receiver (assuming Josh Gordon doesn't come back), replace the entire offensive line save for Joe Thomas, figure out the RB situation, find a stud QB sometime after they figure out the offensive line first, undo basically every draft pick they've had since 1999 with the exception of Joe Thomas, completely replace their secondary, and stop charging fans for tickets until the product is worth the price of admission.


----------



## subotai

2009 was the last Eagles draft that even could be considered "decent" in hindsight

and I'm not trying to be the "shoulda drafted x instead of y" dude because it's annoying and obvious to point out things in hindsight but my god, draft ANYONE. SOMEONE who deserves to be in the league

fuck

Jordan Hicks, Lane Johnson, Benny Logan, Zach Ertz

The only four players (in order of talent) out of the 3 previous drafts I could see in the NFL

sweet dude

ok, I'm a bit down on Jordan Matthews but at the same time, fuck Jordan Matthews

And yes, I spent a good deal of words describing how much I liked Carson Wentz previously in this thread. But I don't know if I really like him THAT MUCH, or if it was just exciting to watch any rookie start at QB. To be completely objective, Carson Wentz had a very average year as a QB. Probably has something to do with the players around him more than the opposite so I'll give him a pass for now


----------



## undead

I feel ya. And I'm the same way. People wanna talk about "we coulda had Adrian Peterson" that's true, but it would have cost us Joe Thomas. If the Eagles are anything like the Browns... the biggest problem isn't who they COULD have had, but the fact that they just sucked at evaluating talent.


----------



## porkchops

Fuck it still pisses me off thinking about what might have been. The draft decision that killed the Birds was trading the rights to the 22nd pick in 2014 (and passing on Johnny Football in the process). He would have possessed the perfect skill set for Chip Kelly's uptempo dual spread option attack offense©. 

Being completely objective, Wentz's season was way above average. Dude was a rookie QB starting day one after no preseason. Rookie head coach who had never even called plays, no weapons, linemen in and out throughout the year. Threw less interceptions then Rivers, Manning, Brees, Flacco, Palmer, Newton. More yards then Tom Brady and Dak. Most importantly, he handled himself like a veteran. Stood tall in the pocket and let his dick hang from day one. If you were starting a team today and had to pick any QB with two or less seasons in the league, who would you pick over Wentz?


----------



## subotai

Kind of odd criteria but fair enough

Marcus Mariota
Jameis Winston
Dak Prescott

and let me get this straight, you're saying that the Eagles NOT drafting Johnny Manziel is what killed them? 

Cant even imagine how quickly a Johnny Football/Chip Kelly qb/coach relationship would go up in flames

Two complete opposite personalities. Play style might have fit on paper, but Johnny was never going to be a franchise QB in the NFL. He's just too openly immature and not freakishly talented enough to get away with it


----------



## porkchops

Yeh those were the three I considered as well. 

Mariota - injury prone and plays in a terrible division. Will not hold up physically. 

Winston - turning into a game manager. I actually feel like he's somewhat a winner. 

Dak - QB'ing the most talented, well-rounded offense in the league.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## undead

I can promise you, being in Cleveland isn't what drove Johnny Football over the edge. He was a loose canon regardless of where he ended up. In all honesty, being in Cleveland probably saved him to a degree because there's a lot less of a chance for him to get completely fucked up as he would have in some of the bigger metropolitan areas like Philly, NYC, LA, etc. Manziel would have been a disaster no matter where he ended up, but unfortunately for him, he ended up in a city that has a tendency to ruin good NCAA QB careers.

I hope for his sake, he gets his shit together, but at this point in his life... he can't handle the fame and fortune that comes with being an NFL quarterback, let alone anywhere near a top tier QB.


----------



## porkchops

I was kidding about Manziel. Chip Kelly's an arrogant ass and Manziel is a fiend (my boy was actually in rehab with him at Caron). At least they got Marcus Smith II.

I actually heard Sal Palentonio on the radio today saying how the Eagles underachieved this season. What the fuck expectations did these people have? Honestly, I think after the 3-0 start a bunch of people got their dicks hard and prognosticated all this baloney and now that they've been proven wrong they are shitting on the team.


----------



## subotai

How I feel about Carson wentz 

Ok, I cant argue against Embiid (because he IS that good), nor Simmons (because he hasnt played yet, but more than likely, IS that good)

but Im starting to wonder if people were watching the same Eagle's games as I was this year. 

Carson Wentz has a great arm. He is a tough player. He is capable of understanding defenses and how to put his team in the best position to win. He definitely is the type of player who leaves everything out on the field, which is great.

But...BUT... the one thing I've noticed about this guy.

He's got pretty slow footwork. And I get it, he's a big guy, but still... And not just footwork in the pocket, im talking he just always seems like he is moving in slow motion. Everyone talks about how mobile he is and stuff, I really dont see it. He can take advantage of gaping holes in defenses to pick up yards because he's still an NFL athlete, but that doesnt make him mobile

Time and time again, Id see Wentz drop back, nobody gets open, he's checking down to his last options and realizes the play is going nowhere, he realizes the pocket is starting to collapse and he needs to get out of there, and then this is the part that drives me crazy.

It's like he just starts moving in slow motion. Even if he does get out of the pocket its like he's running so damn slow. And I really hope its because he is still trying to make a pass play out of it but I dont know, I think thats just how fast he runs. 

He isn't terribly slow when he can run in a straight line (4.77 40 yd dash), but he is not quick at all. 

Ok, no problem because he's just SO BIG that defenders will have a hard time bringing him down right? Like Big Ben you know?

Except they don't have problems bringing him down. He goes down pretty easily for someone his size tbh.

Now this wouldnt be as noticeable if we had any kind of respectable players catching passes this year but its just something I personally noticed and happen to put a lot of stock into. 

The QB's ability to avoid pressure (whether its from a quick throw or just good blocking) is the most important part of any football game IMO.

And Carson doesnt exactly get 5/5 stars from me in that category

copied this from a different forum but I went on to compare his ceiling to Joe Flacco fwiw


----------



## undead

porkchops said:


> I was kidding about Manziel. Chip Kelly's an arrogant ass and Manziel is a fiend (my boy was actually in rehab with him at Caron).



Ha! I should have known, but sometimes it's hard to tell over the interwebz. Yeah, Manziel was a total fuck up. He'll be lucky to ever get back into the NFL, but let's not kid ourselves... the kid comes from a rich family, I don't think he really gives a fuck if he plays football or not.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i think wentz has a real chance of being a joe flacco. some ppl would love to hear that and others would hate it


----------



## MikeOekiM

missed last sentence of your post

but yeah flacco does the whole running in slow motion thing as well. and you would love him as a franchise QB but in the end he needs players around him to play good.


----------



## MikeOekiM

feels like christmas eve folks


----------



## mal3volent

Its the most wonderful time of the year


----------



## pharmakos

.


----------



## cj

subotai said:


> How I feel about Carson wentz
> 
> Ok, I cant argue against Embiid (because he IS that good), nor Simmons (because he hasnt played yet, but more than likely, IS that good)
> 
> but Im starting to wonder if people were watching the same Eagle's games as I was this year.
> 
> Carson Wentz has a great arm. He is a tough player. He is capable of understanding defenses and how to put his team in the best position to win. He definitely is the type of player who leaves everything out on the field, which is great.
> 
> But...BUT... the one thing I've noticed about this guy.
> 
> He's got pretty slow footwork. And I get it, he's a big guy, but still... And not just footwork in the pocket, im talking he just always seems like he is moving in slow motion. Everyone talks about how mobile he is and stuff, I really dont see it. He can take advantage of gaping holes in defenses to pick up yards because he's still an NFL athlete, but that doesnt make him mobile
> 
> Time and time again, Id see Wentz drop back, nobody gets open, he's checking down to his last options and realizes the play is going nowhere, he realizes the pocket is starting to collapse and he needs to get out of there, and then this is the part that drives me crazy.
> 
> It's like he just starts moving in slow motion. Even if he does get out of the pocket its like he's running so damn slow. And I really hope its because he is still trying to make a pass play out of it but I dont know, I think thats just how fast he runs.
> 
> He isn't terribly slow when he can run in a straight line (4.77 40 yd dash), but he is not quick at all.
> 
> Ok, no problem because he's just SO BIG that defenders will have a hard time bringing him down right? Like Big Ben you know?
> 
> Except they don't have problems bringing him down. He goes down pretty easily for someone his size tbh.
> 
> Now this wouldnt be as noticeable if we had any kind of respectable players catching passes this year but its just something I personally noticed and happen to put a lot of stock into.
> 
> The QB's ability to avoid pressure (whether its from a quick throw or just good blocking) is the most important part of any football game IMO.
> 
> And Carson doesnt exactly get 5/5 stars from me in that category
> 
> copied this from a different forum but I went on to compare his ceiling to Joe Flacco fwiw



I am more worried about his slow release throwing the ball then how fast he is leaving the pocket. I think an offseason of work with the coaches will do him wonders though! I am excited to have him on my team that's for sure.

Pulling for the Steelers in memory of axl! they kicking ass so far.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Well, I'm bowing out of the Miami-Pitt game. 


I'm far too overjoyed about the fact that we actually made the playoffs, and way too optimistic about the future of this team moving forward (what is this "_hope_" you speak of?) to actually be disappointed or upset by my Dolphins loss today. After witnessing nearly two decades of institutional dysfunction and incompetence, a bevy of terrible coaching hires, passels of terrible personnel decisions, and an agglomeration of seasons where I watched my team give up before the season was even halfway over, just making the playoffs feels like a Superbowl victory to me. 

Seriously, things were so bad, I thought they were never going to turn around. Now, we have a top notch coaching staff and a respectable corp of up-and-coming young talent to build around. Not only that, but we made the playoffs despite the fact that nearly every top player on our team outside of Jay Ajayi, Cameron Wake and Ndomukong Suh either suffered season ending injuries or missed significant portions of the season. Brandon Albert missed half the season, we lost Pouncey and Reshad Jones for the year, also Koa Misi, Isa Abdul-Quduss got knocked out, Jelani Jenkins is only good for 5 minutes of action a game, Xavien Howard barely had a rookie season, Byron Maxwell hurt himself, and then we lost Tannehill, for fucks sake. The fact that we made the playoffs despite the loss of 2 or 3 of the top 5 players on our team, and our starting quarterback, is pretty fucking incredible.


----------



## neversickanymore

I'm not the biggest clay fan.. But that play was amazing..

I was pretty worried about the g men..

Go pack Go

Edit: so glad 88 is back.. That's huge.. He is key to our chances


----------



## mal3volent

Ouch, everyones really going to be on Odells ass now.


----------



## neversickanymore

Bring on the cowgirls.. We going end your run rookie boy


----------



## subotai

here's to hoping for an Atlanta / Kansas City super bowl

god I hate the Cowboys
and the Packers
and the Patriots
and the Seahawks


----------



## neversickanymore

subotai said:


> god I hate the Cowgirls



qft..


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

subotai said:


> here's to hoping for an Atlanta / Kansas City super bowl


This would be terrible for the nfl


----------



## MikeOekiM

falcons are the most exciting team to watch right now IMO
and i like seeing new teams go to the superbowl instead of the same ones we usually see. most people seem to say the same ime


----------



## China Rider

rashtag GO FALCONS


----------



## subotai

Two_in_the_pink said:


> This would be terrible for the nfl



Your terrible for the nfl

HASHTAG

#NATITUDE


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Rip San Diego chargers 

Sad sad day 

Sad sad sad day

Fucking bullshit


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

subotai said:


> Your terrible for the nfl
> 
> HASHTAG
> 
> #NATITUDE



You're *


----------



## mal3volent

13-17 at the half. Wow.


----------



## MikeOekiM

hell yea

this is definitely best falcons team ive ever watched. one of the top offenses in NFL history and their defense is actually playing pretty good which i cant remember ever saying


----------



## neversickanymore

There is a new big dog sheriff in town prescott.  He and his pack are going to exterminate your cute rookie spurt and destroy your little cowgirl parade.  

 "i'm from the SEC".. well a warm welcome to the *NFL *playoffs danny.. dat.. dab or whatever the hell your unproven name is.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Something something Packers. Something something field goal.


----------



## neversickanymore

That's one of the best FB games I have ever watched..

Still trying to piece myself together..

Prescott has ice in his veins..  Thank God Crosby and Aaron had gold in thiers.

I'm bugging out..


----------



## cj

Fuck Dallas so much. Glad they lost. that said Prescott is going to be a HOF qb.

I am rooting for the Steelers tonight.


----------



## neversickanymore

Here we go.. com on boys..  over under is 60+ ..  what do you all think on that?


----------



## JackARoe

It's a good thing I don't bet.  I didn't think the Packers were going to get smacked so hard by the Falcons.  As hard as the Packers were playing in the last weeks they are getting beaten today by a really offensive Atlanta.  It ain't over till it's over, but I am not seeing a catch up of points by GB in this game.


----------



## neversickanymore

don crappers needs to get his walking papers.     Atlanta smoked us so far


----------



## cj

Win it for Axl Steelers!


----------



## neversickanymore

We got smoked.. nice show Atl.   Guess im pulling for the Falcons.


----------



## mal3volent

Hopefully afc will be more entertaining.


----------



## MikeOekiM

best offense ive ever watched and the defense continues to improve every week! ive been waiting my entire life for this folks


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm so god damn happy 

Gimmie a big fuckin hug, Mike


----------



## MikeOekiM

this all feels so weird, I don't think Falcons have ever truly gotten respect from most fans/sites/reporters till now. All this praise of matt ryan and company and people actually rooting for them cuz fuck pats basically. 

WE GOT THIS MAN. and i think this is just the beginning of an era of excellence.


----------



## alasdairm

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Longest active consecutive playoff made is the packers and the patriots at eight.. Longest consecutive playoffs made ever is the cowboys with nine.

The week link in the packers is our defensive coordinator.  Don has to go.

I'm backing the Falcons in the SB.

Should be a pretty good game I think


----------



## pharmakos

Falcons were my favorite team back around 2005 during Mike Vick's golden years.  Have barely followed them in the last decade tho. Am I a bandwagoner if I cheer for them? ¶=


----------



## MikeOekiM

nah, im feeling all the love with everyone cheering for falcons. i never hear this


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> nah, im feeling all the love with everyone cheering for falcons. i never hear this



i'm really happy for you bro u know me

but even happier for hageman and campbell...who neither impress me but w/e gopher pride

go falcs


----------



## mal3volent

Yeah I'm definitely rolling with the Falcons. NFC South representin' in the Super Bowl two years in a row! Hope it turns out better for yall than it did for us last year.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Didn't expect that from an NFC south foe 



China Rider said:


> i'm really happy for you bro u know me
> 
> but even happier for hageman and campbell...who neither impress me but w/e gopher pride
> 
> go falcs



I've been impressed with both of them and think they're gonna be an important part of the defense for years to come. Dan Quinn really knows how to get everyone's full potential


----------



## China Rider

listen bro

don't ever let a coach sweep you up from beneath your feet

they will let you down and use force, it's only a matter of 1-5 years


----------



## MikeOekiM

I'll always love mike smith. He was an awesome coach and we're lucky we got a good one otherwise we'd go into suck mode for years to come. So many teams would love to have him as their head coach. I think jags shoulda got him. Guarantee he would even make them good


----------



## China Rider

aww someone is in love 

go ahead baby

stop your lifestyle and follow your dreams with your


----------



## alasdairm

mike, one week avatar bet on the superbowl?






 vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

deal.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Been a fun week of Atlanta sports talk radio.  We've been pranking a Boston station and they've pranking us back.  

I'll be the first to admit I had no faith in this team at the beginning of the season.  I predicted we would win 7 games and Schaub would be starting by the end of the season.  Had no faith in Quinn or Shanahan and thought Matt Ryan was pretty much washed up.  Glad I was wrong.  Ryan has finally stepped up and played with some serious balls. This has been such a fun season.  This city needs this win.

It's funny, we get hardly any national coverage, so the playoffs have been the first most folks outside of the NFC south have been exposed to this team.  Nobody thought they were good.

Gonna be a good game.  Patriots will probably make it impossible for Julio to catch many passes.  I think the run game for both teams will be crucial for a victory in this one.  

God dammit I can't wait until next Sunday.  I'm a life long Atlanta sports fan.  It's miserable.  

Rise up motherfuckers.


----------



## mal3volent

Yeah, there's plenty of buzz here in the Carolinas as well. Every single person I've talked to or heard on the radio is hoping ATL fucks New England up. Probably the closest thing we will ever get to avenging what happened in 04.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink




----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> This city needs this win.
> 
> It's funny, we get hardly any national coverage, so the playoffs have been the first most folks outside of the NFC south have been exposed to this team.  Nobody thought they were good.



not to mention it was such a weird week for Atlanta in the press. Donald Glover shouting out the Migos, trump dissing John Lewis and slandering the whole 5th district (which I think encompasses every single person I know in Atlanta, including Pander and I) on MLK day, I was like Atlanta better pull it out and win by like 92 points because that shit was wild. 

That game against the Packers was wild. Aaron Rodgers must have had the worst day of his life. 

My team sucks and it's real nice seeing Pander so happy. And Samuel L. Jackson for that matter. I hope this team goes all the way. Disappointed it's the fucking Patriots. It's like the whole country aside from assholes will be rooting for the Falcons because we just can't take anymore fucking Brady.


----------



## alasdairm

roll on sunday 






alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

Matty Ice MVP!

only a superbowl MVP would give him the perfect year


----------



## ChickenScratch

Today is gonna be the best day of my life.


----------



## mal3volent

ChickenScratch said:


> Today is gonna be the best day of my life.



I remember that feeling.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Palms sweaty knees weak arms spaghetti


----------



## razordesignz

Patriots!! Last year was awesome lived in colorado all my life so broncos rocked, my wife was perfect getting me treats from the dispencary surpsing me. Last year's party is hard to beat. GO PATRIOTS BABY . My 3rd favorite team ^^ Soo diplomatic


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

how is ali going to blame this on the refs?


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

All these superbowl commercials suck.


----------



## jammin83

Dammit...just dammit


----------



## mal3volent

Unbelievable!


----------



## jammin83

Condolences to Mikey and chicken


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> how is ali going to blame this on the refs?



blame what?






alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

ChickenScratch said:


> Today is gonna be the best day of my life.


why?

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

^ lololol

BOOOYAAAAAAAAAAA

Congrats Ali 



(Such a fitting thread title, I must say )


----------



## mal3volent

Atlanta played a hell of a game. Nothing to be ashamed of you guys.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

wtf just happend


rip mike


----------



## mal3volent

Lol...most f bombs ive ever heard on live tv.


----------



## neversickanymore

Two_in_the_pink said:


> (Such a fitting thread title, I must say )



yep exactly what i was thinking


----------



## MikeOekiM

my heart hurts.

i came in thinking falcons were gonna win, but that anything could happen so can't be too upset if they do lose.

but losing THAT way is just too painful.


----------



## neversickanymore

213 days 19 hours 35 min and 8 seconds till 17 18 kick off


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> how is ali going to blame this on the refs?


that is fucking moronic. if you paid any attention to anybody other than yourself, you'd know that i am totally down on people who blame losses on poor officiating. e.g.



alasdairm said:


> moaning about bad calls is just loser talk to me. if that's what you're clinging on to as the difference, you just don't have much faith in your team to win convincingly.





alasdairm said:


> i'm not the one who's in s&g constantly moaning about poor officiating.
> 
> the pats lost. they deserved to lose. i'm not blaming this on the refs...





alasdairm said:


> you can't blame that on shitty officiating.





alasdairm said:


> there is little in sports more boring and annoying than whining about officiating.





alasdairm said:


> when you have to blame officiating, your team really stinks.



your comment is idiotic.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

a few thoughts on the superbowl

1. dont'a hightower's forced fumble at about 8:25 remaining in the 4th quarter was massive. games like this are won and lost because one guy steps up and makes a fucking huge play. this was that.

2. the direct snap to white on the 2-pt conversion was great. and a huge 2 points.

3. edelman's catch. you know which one. 'nuff said.

4. the falcons are a team. so many weapons. their pass rush was absolutely in control in the first half. i would not be surprised to see them in the superbowl again next year.

5. julio jones. incredible.

it was incredible to watch the patriots come back. the more pressure there was, the better they played. it was a superior, full-team performance.

fuck yeah.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

And no cheating..  so you get the full effect and glory of an amazing win.. nice  show pats!


----------



## neversickanymore

It was a pretty damn cool season..  Highlight for me was taking down the cowgirls in the playoffs and SMOKING the sea chickens. 

Atlanta has to be utterly heartbroken   ... just goes to show how ridiculously hard it is to win a sb.


----------



## mal3volent

MikeOekiM said:


> my heart hurts.
> 
> i came in thinking falcons were gonna win, but that anything could happen so can't be too upset if they do lose.
> 
> but losing THAT way is just too painful.



I feel for you man. I had to watch the clip of Cam staring at the loose football on the ground like an idiot probably 10,000 times between Feb and Sept... It will get better.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Biggest choke job in the history of the NFL.  Fuck this fucking shit


----------



## pharmakos

Patriots must have been studying Lions 4th quarter comeback film this season 

Lions' season is the only reason i thought to not turn the game off early, definitely had the thought that the patritos could get the comeback (even tho i didn't want them to =p)

what a game tho srsly.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> that is fucking moronic. if you paid any attention to anybody other than yourself, you'd know that i am totally down on people who blame losses on poor officiating. e.g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your comment is idiotic.
> 
> alasdair




lol get trolled much?


----------



## alasdairm

nice try, dwe.

please move on. the adults are talking.

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

I think I need therapy.  I'm not taking this well.  I could talk about all of the things that went wrong in the 4th quarter but I don't even have it in me.  

Congrats on another super bowl.  I'll never see one in my life.  This town is cursed.


----------



## pharmakos

CS, Falcons have the better players for sure.  that coaching matchup tho, especially with Bill getting a Super Bowl-length halftime for him to brainstorm adjustments during...


----------



## ChickenScratch

When Julio caught that pass on our last drive we were on the 22 yard line.  Then a holding penalty.  Then Shanahan draws up the dumbest play in NFL history and throws the ball on the 3rd and 1, and Ryan gets sacked, pushing us out of FG range.  Dumb play call, but Ryan should have thrown the ball away, so he can take some blame on that one as well.

We ran all over them in the 1st half and abandoned the run in the 2nd.  Also, Ryan was taking snaps with 15-20 seconds left on the play clock after we were up 28-3.  So dumb.

None of it matters, we choked harder than any team has ever choked in the history of sports.  It's a gut wrenching feeling.  I was with my best friends who, like me, have been waiting their whole lives for this.  

I wish they would have just beat the shit out of us. 

Good riddance, Shanahan.  Have fun with that if you're a 9'ers fan.


----------



## pharmakos

Lions vs. Falcons for NFC Championship next season


----------



## alasdairm

ChickenScratch said:


> None of it matters, we choked harder than any team has ever choked in the history of sports.


nah. the biggest choke in sports history was the new york yankees losing the 2014 alcs after being 3-0 up on the red sox 

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Yeah and 2nd is the Warriors losing after being up 3-1, with game 7 at home, after an historic season.


----------



## ChickenScratch

alasdairm said:


> nah. the biggest choke in sports history was the new york yankees losing the 2014 alcs after being 3-0 up on the red sox
> 
> alasdair



Decent, somewhat true, troll.  Fuck you, title town.


----------



## alasdairm

This is how Atlanta fans talked about the Falcons' nightmare Super Bowl collapse in real-time

i particularly enjoyed:

"_Ball game_" (8:53pm, falcons lead 28-3)

"_I just realized something. 'The most Falcons things ever'....would be us blowing a 25 point lead in the superbowl_" (9:37pm, falcons lead 28-12)



alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

pharmakos said:


> Lions vs. Falcons for NFC Championship next season



no.


----------



## mal3volent

Can't wait to see who the Panthers get in the draft. 

I hate when football is over. I have college basketball until April. Then I guess I'll start paying more attention to the NBA...ugh.


----------



## pharmakos

neversickanymore said:


> no.



Rodgers is losing his fire, Stafford is just heating up.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Are you serious? Rodgers is losing his fire? Imo, he's the best qb in the league (currently). His receivers were shit all season, not to mention hurt. And it's almost impossible to win games when you constantly have to score 30+ points, to make up for an atrocious defense.


----------



## pharmakos

he had his bright moments this season but he was flickering a lot.  you can see it in his eyes.  if Detroit and Green Bay switched o lines... oh boy.


----------



## alasdairm

that will be an interesting division next year.

my fantasy season might have been better if the lions hadn't stopped throwing the ball to marvin jones jr. 

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

yeah it did feel like he was underutilized this season.  tho on an offense where the ball gets spread around as much as it does on the Lions, its probably easy to go through dry spells as an individual.  things were really different in that regard this year after losing Calvin... we regularly had games with 5+ different successful receivers.  i think we had several games with 7 different receivers, don't think we ever hit 8 tho.


----------



## alasdairm

week 1: 10 targets for 85 yds
week 2: 11 targets for 118 yards
week 3: 8 targets for 205 yards and 2 tds
week 4: 7 targets for 74 yards

then they just seemed to stop using him so much...

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

pharmakos said:


> Rodgers is losing his fire, Stafford is just heating up.



no..


----------



## alasdairm

my only problem with the way this season ended is that gm's not here to have a melt-down. let's compare and contrast.

bills: 7-9, 3rd in the division
patriots: 14-2, won the afc east, the afc and the superbowl. again.



alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

Oh good.  We just hired an alcoholic OC from college football to replace Shanahan.  Jesus butt fucking christ


----------



## neversickanymore

ChickenScratch said:


> Oh good.  We just hired an alcoholic OC from college football to replace Shanahan.  Jesus butt fucking christ



do you want me to give you a list of alcoholic grand geniuses ?  when your that smart kinda have to do something to deal with the half wits.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm down with him being a drunk, he can hang with coach bud.  Just not sure this was a very good hire.  Whatever.  I don't even care anymore.  I'm still depressed as fuck.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Man, that Superbowl was the worst. I fucking hate the Patriots. If you ever find yourself in a debate about whether or not God or Karmic Retribution exists, just cite the Patriots and you will win the argument any time. 

So, I guess the silver lining to this is that, while moral integrity and humanity took a hit on Sunday, atheism scored a point or two. 

I feel for Atlanta, though. With Cleveland getting Lebron back and therefore a championship, Atlanta is definitely in the running for most miserable sports city in America. Shit like this is not helping.


----------



## alasdairm

^ the better team won. haters gonna hate.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

the big story this summer is going to be overtime rules i think.

even tho that's dumb because the falcons probably wouldn't have had an OT score even i they had been given the chance.  by that point they were just doing... bad.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

alasdairm said:


> ^ the better team won. haters gonna hate.
> 
> alasdair




What would sports be without hatred? 


The better team won, sure, but so did the shittier people. I mean, Brady, Belichick, and Kraft are all ardent Trump supporters. So, not only are they terrible people, but they support terrible people and want people to be more terrible. It's like everything I hate in the universe decided to team up with one another and win at my expense. 


Why do good things happen to bad people?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

pharmakos said:


> the big story this summer is going to be overtime rules i think.
> 
> even tho that's dumb because the falcons probably wouldn't have had an OT score even i they had been given the chance.  by that point they were just doing... bad.




They should switch to the college OT rules. I'm not exactly sure how it would work with defenses being on average a bit more potent in the NFL than they are in college, but college OT is one of the ballingest inventions of all time. Shit gets your CNS jacked up every play. 

As it stands right now NFL OT is more boring than the actual game. Overtime should not feel more boring than the actual game. After 3 1/2 hours of sitting in front of the TV just to watch your game continue, I feel burnt out from all of the excitement I experienced beforehand. My neurotransmitters are numb from emotional overload, my adrenal glands depleted, and I need something more fast paced than the regular game to give me that extra bit of kick again. The anticlimactic prospect of a team winning the game on a quick score without giving the opponent a chance to respond just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## alasdairm

3 said:


> Why do good things happen to bad people?


why do bad things happen to good people?
why do bad things happen to bad people?
why do good things happen to good people?
why does anything happen to anyone?

alasdair


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

alasdairm said:


> why do bad things happen to good people?
> why do bad things happen to bad people?
> why do good things happen to good people?
> why does anything happen to anyone?
> 
> alasdair



All I know is that it's Tom Brady or Bill Belichick's fault, somehow.


----------



## pharmakos

wouldn't it be weirder if nothing happened to anyone? =p


----------------------

okay so, the Lions' new GM as of a year and a half ago is Bob Quinn, who most recently before coming to Detroit was the Director of Pro Scouting for the New England Patriots, and has been doing one thing or another with the Patriots since the year 2000.  the Lions are currently a whopping $40million under the salary cap, and the only key player that will have any contract changes this year is Stafford, who will probably get a contract extension signed.   otherwise, every other key player on the team is currently tightly under contract.

that's a whole lot of salary cap room to play with, especially for the guy who used to head arguably the best scouting team in all of football (like them or hate them, you have to admit that no one scouts like the Patriots).

i'm really excited about this coming season for the Lions.  this is the first time in pretty much my whole life that i feel like my Lions cheering isn't just false hope.


----------



## alasdairm

there's a lot of talent on the lions roster - where do you think they need to make changes and improve?

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

the offensive line especially needs work, and we could use a couple more good linebackers and a safety.  we will probably change up our running backs too... hopefully drop Washington and pick up someone new, even tho the hope is that Abdullah will be our starting guy.  Abdullah, Riddick, and Zenner are all great.

might be some hard changeups to do on WR too... we obviously need more strength there, but all our current guys are pretty much equally good.  the decisions there will be difficult.

lots of analysts saying our defense needs more work than the offense, but idk... our points allowed were really good almost the entire year.  i think what we need to do is put some stronger people around Stafford.


----------



## SS373dOH

*The Green Bay Packers 2017 Offseason v. Ted Thompson is on my shitlist!*

I know I'm not the only Packer fan on bl, or maybe I am lol. But this thread is to make roster move announcements, and to list opinions about what the team should do.

Currently the team has released RB James Starks and CB Sam Sheilds.

Fans have given Ted Thompson (General Manager) a pass for the longest time. I think it's time for him to go! Honestly if it wasn't for Aaron Rodgers, this team would be a perennial .500 team.   Just look at the season Rodgers got injured for proof. Ted Thompson is wasting this great QB's career with his cheap ass! Rodgers should have at least 2 rings, if not 3! If he would have spent some money on free agency.. one of the few times he did, was with Charles Woodson and what happened? He was named defensive MVP in 09 and we won the super bowl the next season! It's not that hard to figure out, good-great players wins you championships! Then he doesn't sign his own players! He should've signed Casey Hayward a few seasons ago, cause he's a probowler and are CB is thin.. That bit us in the ass 2 seasons in a row! Just imagine that one signing could've saved our asses! Letting sitton go looked like it wasn't hurting us, until the nfccg, when injuries caught up to us, and by the 4th quarter we letroy guion at LG, a DT playing on the offensive line cause of thinness at that position.. IN THE CHAMPIONSHIP GAME!

Speaking of injuries. WTF IS GOING ON WITH THIS TEAM!? Every fucking year! I know we won the super bowl in '10 with 20+ mother fuckers on injured reserved, but no team has ever done anything even close to that, and it was a fucking miracle that we did! We can't expect that to happen every year.. He has to make drastic changes to the medical and strength and conditioning staff! These changes should've been made 5 seasons ago! 1 year having the most injuries in the league is coincidence, leading the league in injuries 6/8 years is a major problem! That's no longer chance, and their doing something very wrong!

So Ted doesn't sign Free agents, doesn't sign his own players and still has the same medical staff.. now onto his draft choices..

He's made 4-5 good picks in 12 years! He's missed waaaay more than he's hit! How many wasted picks on bum lb's and bum defensive linemen has he made? Seriously the one great draft choice was Aaron, and if it wasn't for that pick, this team wouldn't be shit! We can't let this man have a pass cause he made one good pick 12 years ago! And it wasn't that brilliant of a pick. When the guy that is projected to go #1, falls to #24, you fucking take him! No brainier..  Clay Mathews, arod, Jordy, Daniels, and Nick Collins were his good picks.. that's 5 guys out of 84 something picks! Rodgers will be 33 this season. It's time to sellout and sign Free agents and move up in the draft to get impact players. The window in GB is closing! I'll pull my hair out if Ted sits on his ass and squanders Aaron's entire career!

Ted Thompson needs to go! He's an old cheap ass that cares more about profits than championships! I'm sick of his defensive draft busts! Daniels and mathews are the only impact players he's drafted! 

Dom fucking Capers needs to go too! The 3-4 doesn't work when you don't have linebackers!! It's like Ted, either get some good linebackers, or get a DC that runs a 4-3! AJ hawk, Frank zombo, Blake Martinez, Jake Ryan, palmer, and all the other bum ass linebackers we've had over the years, are not cutting it to run a 3-4 defense!!! You've had years to build it, and you still don't have the players to run that defense!! 

You are an idiot Ted! And you need to go! Some of us want to win championships!

FUCK!!


----------



## neversickanymore

^

ok so we are on the longest active consecutive playoff run.. tied with new england.   the longest ever was the cowgirls at one ahead of us.   We have injury after injury for years, but we still are always in the hunt...  ted thompson is a fucking genius.. not even mentioning we are a small market team.  He will be in the Hall of fame or should be.   He doesn't need to spend money on free agency, but does when it's right.   

So in my opinion your as crazy as a loon..  you should be a jets fan for a season... youd be suking ted dick.

You need to look at his choices... i'm not even going to address your picks things.   Daniels is one of the best i have ever seen play and I wear HaHas jersey and he is outa this world.  If you don't think he is impact your crazy.   Pluss Thomson is smart.. grab real talent undrafted or underdrafted and you get the wild drive and can survive being small market.


Im totally down with you 

*CRAPPERS HAS TO GO!!!*

he is our limiting factor and the 4-3 doesn't work at the level we are trying to do it at.. no matter how smart he is.


----------



## neversickanymore

Some other ted draft picks





> 4. NICK COLLINS
> 
> (S, R2, 2005)
> 
> After three somewhat nondescript seasons, Collins played as well as any safety from 2008-'10. In that time, he reached three Pro Bowls and made one of the biggest plays of Super Bowl XLV with a 37-yard interception return for a touchdown. Collins suffered a herniated disk in his neck in 2011 and never played again.
> 
> 5. GREG JENNINGS
> 
> (WR, R2, 2006)
> 
> Ranks seventh in Packers history in career receptions (425) and receiving yards (6,537) and fifth in receiving touchdowns (53). Had three consecutive 1,000-yard receiving seasons from 2008-'10, tied for NFC lead in touchdowns in 2010 (12) and played in two Pro Bowls.
> 
> 6. JORDY NELSON
> 
> (WR, R2, 2008)
> 
> Ranks eighth in franchise history in career receptions (400) and receiving touchdowns (49) and ninth in receiving yards (6,109). Nelson's 2014 campaign (98-1,519-13) ranks among the finest in team history
> 
> 7. T.J. LANG
> 
> (G, R4, 2009)
> 
> 10. JERMICHAEL FINLEY
> 
> (TE, R3, 2008)
> 
> Packers' most dynamic tight end since Pro Bowlers Keith Jackson and Mark Chmura in the mid-1990s. Had three seasons with at least 55 receptions and scored eight touchdowns in 2011. Suffered spinal cord injury in October 2013 and never played again. (was at that game)
> 
> 11. RANDALL COBB
> 
> (WR, R2, 2011)
> 
> 
> 9. MASON CROSBY
> 
> (K, R7, 2007)
> 
> Packers' all-time leading scorer with 1,145 career points. Has made 79.7% of his career field goals, including 85.7% in last three years. Has also made 437 of 441 extra points (99.1%).
> 
> 19. EDDIE LACY
> 
> (RB, R2, 2013)
> 
> Lacy set franchise records for most total touchdowns (24) and most rushing yards (2,317) by a Packer in his first two seasons.
> 
> 64. DAVANTE ADAMS
> 
> (WR, R2, 2014)



these stats are from a while back

a notable free agent that once beat the entire packer team single handed almost Sir J Peppers!


----------



## neversickanymore

Merged all us football junkies hangout together here on  BL

Good to hear other opinions and share the spectacle, joy and tears!


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

3 said:


> So, not only are they terrible people, but they support terrible people and want people to be more terrible.
> 
> 
> Why do good things happen to bad people?


Dude you should do a bit of research before you open your mouth. 

A quote from http://www.thekraftgroup.com/philanthropy/ -

"Today, with more than $400 million in donations from the Kraft family and their foundations, the power of philanthropy has been felt by youth and families around the world by assisting programs that foster cultural diversity, education, family and health."

What an awful family


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Dude you should do a bit of research before you open your mouth.
> 
> A quote from http://www.thekraftgroup.com/philanthropy/ -
> 
> "Today, with more than $400 million in donations from the Kraft family and their foundations, the power of philanthropy has been felt by youth and families around the world by assisting programs that foster cultural diversity, education, family and health."
> 
> What an awful family



Believing Tom Brady, Bill Belichick, and the rest of the Patriots to be genuinely bad guys is all I have left at this point. Please don't take it away from me. 


Not sure if it's clear or not, but my posts were intended to be satirical. A hyperbolic expression of my thoughts and emotions regarding my least favorite team winning the Superbowl. My basic thoughts and feelings on the subject, but amplified X 1 million and projected through a filter that portrays football as if it were real life.

I bet you they got some killer tax breaks off of all that philanthropy, though. 

Just saying, the types of dudes who record other dudes' practice sessions and intentionally deflate footballs in order to gain a competitive edge don't seem like the types who want to cure global poverty or give a shit about clean water in Sub-Saharan Africa. Just saying, if your perception is so narrowly focused on winning, your vision so myopic, that you are willing to devalue and desecrate the very notion of competition itself in order to achieve that end, then I don't think there is very much room in your head for all the starving children or the global AIDS epidemic. 


Over the past two decades, the Patriots have subtly but methodically ruined football for me; particularly as a fan of a team (the Dolphins) with whom they share a division. In my mind, they represent an oppressive, authoritarian force, ruthlessly and systematically crushing all hope of dissent against nearly two decades of despondency and disappointment, by any means necessary, with no regard whatsoever for human rights or suffering. They are Vladamir Putining the fuck out of the NFL.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol. Go get em' champ. 

I'm actually a Denver fan. Sorry your team sucks. But hey, Brady will retire in a couple years, and bellichick won't be around forever. You're Fish will have a their chance soon enough. Maybe Nick Saban will come back? Anyway, there's always next year


----------



## alasdairm

tl;dr pats rule. dolphins suck. dawsoncrying.jpg



alasdair


----------



## SS373dOH




----------



## alasdairm

weak sauce.

i bet tom brady is really hurt by this kind of thing when admiring his 5 sb rings.

alasdair


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

IMO, any championship earned before the New York Jet's and AFL's (previously known as the "Amateur as Fuck League") stunning upset victory in Superbowl III holds very little meaning.

Bart Starr's two Superbowl titles were the equivalent of a top flight division I college football powerhouse going up against a Division II team and being awarded a world championship for it. 

Then along came Joe Namath, the only Jet I do not despise, and the only truly joyful moment Jets fans have and ever will know. 


Not saying Starr wasn't legit, just that comparing his championships earned in the  fractured, primordial jank soup that was the NFL back then, to those of today's era is a stretch even I can't pull off, as much as I love to pounce on any opportunity to take some shine off of Tom Brady.


----------



## subotai

Of course Philly would take over draft

They should just have it here every year tbh

Not saying there aren't other places capable of having a good turnout

But seriously, fuck your fan base

And I say that in a completely condescending way

They estimated the turnout to be around 250,000 but I'm not sure if that counted all the riff raff who floated around trying to sell oils or knockoff t shirts or the dirt bikes that went around the car barriers

im not saying it's the smartest fan base on average, and efinitely not the most reasonable, but I don't see how you can say they aren't the most passionate

Even if they're not necessarily quite sure what they're getting hype about.

A lot of people claim that philly fans are real knowledgeable about football but that's not even true.

I mean, I am, but I'm also not a neanderthal 

Bottom line though, fuck your fan base


----------



## JahSEEuS

GenericMind and I disagree.


----------



## subotai

Of course you can disagree if you want

youd just be wrong


----------



## alasdairm

subotai said:


> ...but I don't see how you can say they aren't the most passionate


loads of franchises have fans who think they're the most passionate.



subotai said:


> Even if they're not necessarily quite sure what they're getting hype about.


lolfail.

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Yeah Philly fans are pretty passionate, true, I think they're the quickest to boo their own team if they're unhappy with how they're playing. But Raiders fans are fairly passionate too, Idk about being on the same level though.


----------



## alasdairm

sure. i also think packers, browns, steelers, chiefs and seahawks fans would have something to say about the claim that eagles fans are the most passionate...

alasdair


----------



## subotai

I don't even know what that means tbh, I didn't really watch the draft. I don't watch enough college football to try and form an opinion on it beforehand.

I follow the NBA more than the NFL at this point really, and soccer has moved up quite a bit too. College basketball is something I'd rather follow than college football


----------



## alasdairm

you don't know what what means?

alasdair


----------



## subotai

how you could determine one team's fan base as a whole to be more dedicated than another

I kind of sleepwalked through last year to be honest. And not even because of drugs, that actually doesn't really mess with my sports viewing, more because the Eagles were just a boring team to watch

Rookie QB with questionable rbs and nobody to throw to. Best player on offense is a 5'6 rb who should have just been in on 3rd downs

Our defense gave up so many killer penalties as well. 

But this year looks a lot more promising, if only by default

The CB they drafted from WVU, Rasul Douglas, looks like he has potential. He isn't the fastest guy though, and neither is Jalen Mills, so they might give up some big plays every now and then. But Douglas always finds himself around the ball, even when he's kind of out of position. Some guys are just like that. And he actually has the hands to make the interception. He was probably a WR in high school

Sidney Jones seems like kind of a gamble but hopefully he can rehab all year and be ready for next year.


----------



## alasdairm

you made the claim - how are you measuring it?

you're basically contradicting yourself.

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

alasdairm said:


> sure. i also think packers, browns, steelers, chiefs and seahawks fans would have something to say about the claim that eagles fans are the most passionate...
> 
> alasdair


When I was going through the teams in my head, kc and Seattle were up there too. 

I'd say the best way to measure it mightbe something like do the fans still watch the games knowing their team is most likely going to lose...  is the stadium still fairly full, even if their team sucks, etc. Different sport but Cubs fans come to mind........before last year that is.


----------



## subotai

Idk I didn't think you guys would read too much into it tbh

Its not like I watch the games with other people so the fan base as a collective is unimportant to me really


----------



## alasdairm

^ yeah, fuck us for reading what you wrote.



Two_in_the_pink said:


> I'd say the best way to measure it mightbe something like do the fans still watch the games knowing their team is most likely going to lose...  is the stadium still fairly full, even if their team sucks, etc.


yep - both good metrics.

related reading: How To Really Measure Which NFL Team Has The Best Fans

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

Two_in_the_pink said:


> When I was going through the teams in my head, kc and Seattle were up there too. *
> 
> I'd say the best way to measure it mightbe something like do the fans still watch the games knowing their team is most likely going to lose...  is the stadium still fairly full, even if their team sucks, etc. Different sport but Cubs fans come to mind....*....before last year that is.



If these are the metrics you'd have to think Buffalo is number 1


----------



## alasdairm

^ yeah, buffalo came to mind for me. jets too.

this thing started when subotai claimed the eagles have the most passionate fans then he came back and said how do you even measure something like that...

it's the kind of fickle, poorly-considered rubbish i expect from most football fans 

alasdair


----------



## subotai

ok brah, it is clearly an undefinable metric of the NFL, which team has the best fans. 

I'll tell you what team doesnt have the most passionate fans...

the ones who say that they arent the most passionate fans

just doing what im supposed to do

all I was trying to say is that it took the NFL over 50 years to realize that the draft could be so much more than a closed-off suit and tie affair in NYC.

Chicago was nice and everything, but Philly really set a precedent for the drafts to come IMO

these are facts. what I said was just an opinion I formed a long time ago that just so happened to fall in line with recent facts

Buffalo is practically Canada so I cant really see them being the best fans, way too agreeable of a culture up there


----------



## neversickanymore

Looks like the pack has a difficult schedule.. at least this year we do not have long home home road stretches and the bi is right in the middle.


----------



## mal3volent

Man, tough break for you in week 15.


----------



## pharmakos

neversickanymore said:


> Looks like the pack has a difficult schedule.. at least this year we do not have long home home road stretches and the bi is right in the middle.



@detroit on new year's eve.  oh boy.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I would argue that having a supremely dedicated fan base can serve as a detriment to a team. If the fans continue to park their ass in the seats and glue their eyes to the TV every Sunday no matter how mediocre the product becomes, how is the owner to have any incentive to actually make his organization function correctly? 

I credit Miami's lack of dedication to the turnaround in the way our franchise is run. Stephen Ross is a bumbling fucking idiot, but by refraining from season ticket purchases and tuning out of games on Sundays, we forced him to keep shuffling things up til we found something that worked. 

Cleveland fans are dedicated as fuck and look where that gets them. 

The owners need to feel a burning in their pockets. Nobody wants to go down as the guy who bankrupted a major sports franchise.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

That's a really good point, I hadn't thought of it that way.


----------



## JahSEEuS

it is what fans of both the sabres and bills have been discussing for years.

I must admit that the Pegula's aren't holding back on money being put into the area and organizations.


----------



## alasdairm

the bills have some talent on their team but jesus rex ryan sucks.

i am excited for football season. some great player moves. some great rookies to watch. some teams ascending (dolphins, raiders, bucs). some teams just sucking (jets).

roll on september 7th.

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

I really wish we could have gotten some epic Brady vs Rodgers superbowls


----------



## JahSEEuS

yea, but I do suppose Manning deserved a shot.  

There's still a small chance for GB.


----------



## alasdairm

green bay have a pretty solid team. not sure about ty m at running back but he seems capable. they upgraded the o-line with evans but their defense is a big question mark...

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

I like ty m at running back.. he looked really good last year.   I saw glimpses of something really special in him.   Another year with Don at the helm of the defense and we have development that needs to happen for sure. 

I'm really optimistic though, but still feel we have a pretty rough schedule.  Looking forward to seeing the sea chickens in Lambeau though.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## cj

I'm nervous to see if Carson Wentz has improved at all going into year 2. We upgraded his receiving core from dreadful to mediocre so I would like to see a little bump in the yards and touchdown stats. Otherwise I still feel we are destined for a 7 win season. We won't make the playoffs until we upgrade the secondary.


----------



## alasdairm

^ who's going to win the nfc east? i think the giants...

maybe it's time to start a new thread for the upcoming season  pre-season week 1 is just over a month away.

alasdair


----------

